# Steve Superior



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ol' Steve never beat FSU in Tallahassee and hasn't beaten us in Atlanta either.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 1, 2011)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Ol' Steve never beat FSU in Tallahassee and hasn't beaten us in Atlanta either.



x2


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 1, 2011)

true dat


----------



## gin house (Jan 1, 2011)

im a usc fan but i will say i wouldnt get the big head about it,  id kind of be imbarased that i only won by nine with the other team giving me the ball 6 times. lol.   usc beat themselves,  i saw the same fsu team that squeeked by clemson, nothin at all to worry about, garcia is a joke, im officially off the garcia bandwagon.  i dont know that usc has EVER gave the ball away that many time and i do say GAVE AWAY, it wasnt from defensive plays or pressure, it must have been from a huge blunt garcia had before the game.......i hope spurrier puts shaw in the drivers seat,  im sick of jeckel and hyde at quarterback.  excuse me for venting.


----------



## chadair (Jan 1, 2011)

gin house said:


> im a usc fan but i will say i wouldnt get the big head about it,  id kind of be imbarased that i only won by nine with the other team giving me the ball 6 times. lol.   usc beat themselves,  i saw the same fsu team that squeeked by clemson, nothin at all to worry about, garcia is a joke, im officially off the garcia bandwagon.  i dont know that usc has EVER gave the ball away that many time and i do say GAVE AWAY, it wasnt from defensive plays or pressure, it must have been from a huge blunt garcia had before the game.......i hope spurrier puts shaw in the drivers seat,  im sick of jeckel and hyde at quarterback.  excuse me for venting.



sometimes it's better to just say "good game"!!!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> im a usc fan but i will say i wouldnt get the big head about it,  id kind of be imbarased that i only won by nine with the other team giving me the ball 6 times. lol.   usc beat themselves,  i saw the same fsu team that squeeked by clemson, nothin at all to worry about, garcia is a joke, im officially off the garcia bandwagon.  i dont know that usc has EVER gave the ball away that many time and i do say GAVE AWAY, it wasnt from defensive plays or pressure, it must have been from a huge blunt garcia had before the game.......i hope spurrier puts shaw in the drivers seat,  im sick of jeckel and hyde at quarterback.  excuse me for venting.



I thought the same thing when Reid hit Lattimore, he just gave the ball away. What I mean is that Reids little baby hit on Lattimore had nothing to do with him dropping the ball!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> sometimes it's better to just say "good game"!!!




Haha.  That aint happening from that fan base.  Its always what could have been, what should have been and etc, etc. 

FSU whipped them all night.  No way around it


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Haha.  That aint happening from that fan base.  Its always what could have been, what should have been and etc, etc.
> 
> FSU whipped them all night.  No way around it





Your broad generalizations and attack attitude are why I rarely come on here anymore.  There used to be a good group of guys that would talk about football and have some debate.  Attacks and smack talk have taken over, enjoy the forum that you feel has become yours.  To the Carolina fans, quit making excuses on the should have, would have...take the loss and move on.  The program is heading the right way.


Irish out...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Your broad generalizations and attack attitude are why I rarely come on here anymore.  There used to be a good group of guys that would talk about football and have some debate.  Attacks and smack talk have taken over, enjoy the forum that you feel has become yours.  To the Carolina fans, quit making excuses on the should have, would have...take the loss and move on.  The program is heading the right way.
> 
> 
> Irish out...




No, you quit coming because your "team" started losing.  At least be truthful..

You threw more rocks at Auburn and Cam Newton this year as anyone.  Then you made excuses when Auburn beat USCe the first time like crazy.  Then you talked smack when the SEC Championship game was coming on and I kept my mouth shut.  Then when USC got totally demolished you ran and hid again. 

Though Gin makes a lot of excuses, I do give him credit for sticking around after the loses.   You on the other hand, left just like other fan bases have done here.   Its only about winning.  If you dont, you don't participate.  

Please spare me the "Im a trash talker" junk.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 2, 2011)

I rest my case "mr. answer for everything"...I am still a fan and I still like talking about football, just not with you.  Enjoy "your" forum...I have found other forums where the discussions are more focused on football, not the person making the comments.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I rest my case "mr. answer for everything"...I am still a fan and I still like talking about football, just not with you.  Enjoy "your" forum...I have found other forums where the discussions are more focused on football, not the person making the comments.




Goodbye.  You will be so missed, we will have a lep bobble-head day.    We will let you know when it is.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I like trash talk sports forums.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got to side with Lanierspots on this one. I know the Gamecocks thought it was their year but accept losing with more grace.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've got to side with Lanierspots on this one. I know the Gamecocks thought it was their year but accept losing with more grace.



I can see where it would be hard on them since this was their best shot ever and it will probably be another century before it happens again.. success doesnt come often for many teams, i mean take the barn for instance.... first shot at a title in what?  60 years?.... even that couldnt come without controversy


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I can see where it would be hard on them since this was their best shot ever and it will probably be another century before it happens again.. success doesnt come often for many teams, i mean take the barn for instance.... first shot at a title in what?  60 years?.... even that couldnt come without controversy



Really?  2004 does not ring a bell?  If we win the NC this year and go undefeated, we will be the only SEC team to go undefeated twice in the 2000's.    Im sure you will forget that too.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Really?  2004 does not ring a bell?  If we win the NC this year and go undefeated, we will be the only SEC team to go undefeated twice in the 2000's.    Im sure you will forget that too.



Nah,  with the barns SHORT list of records, i believe i would be able to remember that one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet you wont be able to forget November 26th for a while..


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> I thought the same thing when Reid hit Lattimore, he just gave the ball away. What I mean is that Reids little baby hit on Lattimore had nothing to do with him dropping the ball!



  na, latti got poped good, not taking away from that.  what im talking about is the interceptions by garcia.  you cant stay in the game with anybody doing that.   i was there and watched garcia go deep to jeffrey,  it went up and fifty thousand people at one time gasped because you could see right after it left his hand that it was ten yards short and on direct target to hit the fsu corner in the stomach.   fsu had a few plays, no doubt but the turnovers were uncalled for and unearned.   we lost, how can you make excuses for that????? you cant.   what has me messed up is when garcia throws to a fsu corner who is five yards from our reciever????   why????   he plays good games then goes backwards, im tierd of it.  this isnt to bash fsu, they won, congrats, everybody has their own take on it.  sure, most dont like my views but they are mine.  i saw a very average acc team that had a couple plays, we gave 6-7 of our possesions to score points on to them and it was a 2 point game until 4 minutes to play.   how can you not say carolina beat themselves????????? unless youre a homer you cant.   this isnt a vent at fsu or even carolina losing, its about garcia, hes gotta go.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I bet you wont be able to forget November 26th for a while..


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I can see where it would be hard on them since this was their best shot ever and it will probably be another century before it happens again.. success doesnt come often for many teams, i mean take the barn for instance.... first shot at a title in what?  60 years?.... even that couldnt come without controversy



  ha,ha.  thats funny, you really think that???  you realize this years team is very young, i can count the seniors on one hand.  now saying that,  we have comitted brandon shell(one of the best o linemen in the country)  we will land the #1 recruit in the country( and on bamas wish list per their website)  another end that is as good as clowney,  juco dl's that are awesome.....i can even begin,  i know the team rankings and all but when these guys sign we will be shockin some people,  i can already tell you that next year we WILL compete with anybody, no doubt,   were stacked at all positions for the first time i can recall.   my only concern is qb, garcia cant get it done and needs to sit.   everybody knew it would take a while to get us ready to compete with spurrier coming in and getting recruits to follow, we all knew that but theyre here and coming every year.  we will be much improved from this year next year,  i aint skeeerd of any of em, actually our schedule is very managable,  i can see us runnin the table next season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



Dont worry.  It takes about a year for it to go away.  Trust me, I know from experience.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I rest my case "mr. answer for everything"...I am still a fan and I still like talking about football, just not with you.  Enjoy "your" forum...I have found other forums where the discussions are more focused on football, not the person making the comments.



 irish, come on man, hang around and talk with us.  i know early in the season you were and still are very easy going on the smack talk and lanier was just like you but as the barners got to winning his spunkiness grew like a 16 year old boy when he got his first girlfriend and so on so forth untill no team is relavant but auburn but the reality is the NC they won was in the world war 2 era.......just let him (lanier) think auburn is a traditional powerhouse  he had the right to be proud of his team and talk smack, i would be worse if carolina was in their place.   lanier and irish....you two were the class of this forum early in the year, i would like you two to keep the rest of us from talkin too much smack.     lanier, im already lookin forward to next year, game 4, you goin down man.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> irish, come on man, hang around and talk with us.  i know early in the season you were and still are very easy going on the smack talk and lanier was just like you but as the barners got to winning his spunkiness grew like a 16 year old boy when he got his first girlfriend and so on so forth untill no team is relavant but auburn but the reality is the NC they won was in the world war 2 era.......just let him (lanier) think auburn is a traditional powerhouse  he had the right to be proud of his team and talk smack, i would be worse if carolina was in their place.   lanier and irish....you two were the class of this forum early in the year, i would like you two to keep the rest of us from talkin too much smack.     lanier, im already lookin forward to next year, game 4, you goin down man.



Lanier this is a accurate, enjoy yourself (I know I would if the Rebs were in Auburn's spot) and I do hope Auburn wins the NC. Next year will take care of itself with no Cam Newton and a whole lot of payback coming in your direction


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Dont worry.  It takes about a year for it to go away.  Trust me, I know from experience.



let me know how it feels when the ncaa yanks the sec and NC titles  oh, and the heisman   i had to throw that one at you lanier,  im still bitter................


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

I have never acted like or said Auburn was a traditional powerhouse.  We are what our record says we are.  Thats the difference between me and some of you guys.   I have said it numerous times that Auburn MUST take advantage of this year.  The stars a aligned and it is our chance.  Just like 2004.   We have been close before, which is different than USC, but we had a lot going for us this year.

My "spunkiness" has nothing to do with AU doing well.   But when you guys throw rocks at AU and our players like you have this year, you had better expect to get it back.  I have started nothing with any of you but like I would expect any of you to do, I cant sit idle while you run off at the mouth.  Especially when your team cant back it up. 

I was here in 2004 when AU was doing well and I was here in 2008 when Auburn looked like a pee wee team.  Took a lot of crap all the way through.   I have never really been a smack talker but I dont mind dishing it out when it is dished to us.

As far as Lep leaving.  Let him go.  He will be back when USC wins again stating they will be SEC Champs.  When they lose, he will call us all braggers and take off to USC land.  

Both our programs are on a uprise from previous years and everyone involved should be happy about that.  We sure broke the mold of the past few SEC Years with the Gators and Gumps getting all the headlines.

If he, or you, dont like me or my comments, just block me.  I have a few here that I dont respont too or care less what they have to say.  

WDE and good luck with your recruiting.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Lanier this is a accurate, enjoy yourself (I know I would if the Rebs were in Auburn's spot) and I do hope Auburn wins the NC. Next year will take care of itself with no Cam Newton and a whole lot of payback coming in your direction





GHH,  ole miss will have to wait its turn behind vanderbuilt   whats up man?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Lanier this is a accurate, enjoy yourself (I know I would if the Rebs were in Auburn's spot) and I do hope Auburn wins the NC. Next year will take care of itself with no Cam Newton and a whole lot of payback coming in your direction



It was more of the smack talk that got me going than the winning.  We have won before and I have never been a smack talker.  But I will respond when it is aimed at us.  I never said one word before the SEC Championship and these guys were running off at the mouth like high schoolers.  When they got totally embarrassed, they ran off and hide..

I am enjoying it and hope I get too a little longer.  Next year? Who knows.  

Trying to predict next year will be no easier than predicting this year, or how good Cam was going to be, or how good of a coach Chizik was going to be or how bad Georgia was this year.  We will just have to wait and see.  

This is no the first time Auburn has been good.  We have had a 13-0 season and a 11-2 season in the past 6 years.  We are not this good every year but its not our first rodeo.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to talk some smack but with the result of Nutt's lack of being able to bloom in the spotlight and the whole Masoli disaster I don't think the Rebs will be out of he cellar of the SEC anytime soon


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have never acted like or said Auburn was a traditional powerhouse.  We are what our record says we are.  Thats the difference between me and some of you guys.   I have said it numerous times that Auburn MUST take advantage of this year.  The stars a aligned and it is our chance.  Just like 2004.   We have been close before, which is different than USC, but we had a lot going for us this year.
> 
> My "spunkiness" has nothing to do with AU doing well.   But when you guys throw rocks at AU and our players like you have this year, you had better expect to get it back.  I have started nothing with any of you but like I would expect any of you to do, I cant sit idle while you run off at the mouth.  Especially when your team cant back it up.
> 
> ...



lanier, youre wrong about us not being close....1984 the NC was being set when we blew the last game to a weak navy team,  we were to be in the big game BUT the chicken curse strikes again    chill out man,  this is all in fun, nothin personal.  anybody that loves college football that doesnt uphold and think theyre team can do it really isnt a loyal fan,  im not hatin on you about talkin smack, id be doin the same thing, heck, i do it now and we've lost five this year.   I will agree auburn and usce are both on the rise, recruiting is where its at and auburn has five start players for second and third string backups and carolina is bringing in caliber players like never before,  both teams are gonna be great the years to come.  next year will be even better as far as recruiting for this years performance.  man, i like to talk smack and get a kick out of ruffling feathers sometimes,  what kind of fun would it be to talk smack with a vanderbuilt fan??????  your spunkiness was nonexistant when the season started, your sig line got cockier as the season went on,,,,  its cool though, you have the right to enjoy the spoils of war.   if i cant have a good time and backup my team and talk smack and have fun theres no point in any of us coming on here, its open for all to smack talk or debate.   people.....please calm down, its all in fun,  lanier,  be ready for next year


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It was more of the smack talk that got me going than the winning.  We have won before and I have never been a smack talker.  But I will respond when it is aimed at us.  I never said one word before the SEC Championship and these guys were running off at the mouth like high schoolers.  When they got totally embarrassed, they ran off and hide..
> 
> I am enjoying it and hope I get too a little longer.  Next year? Who knows.
> 
> ...



  i never went anywhere, i might be bitter but im here  well at least i had some influence on you teaching you to be a smack talker.   next year is easy to predict, just trust me, them chickens are gonna getter done,  you'll see the 4 th game  you know, its kind of funny, the teams that get kicked the hardest are the ones that other fans are jealous of(auburn) and the teams that are turning the corner in the program with coaches and recrutiing((usce)  that others wont accept because"their history" or "never been there"  i think theyre just getting scared of because they know theyre not the steping stone as in the past.  rome wasnt built in a day, but were coming  id be proud to be a fan of either, i too am glad to see the change in the sec with it usually being bama and florida,  hopefully it continues for a while.  im excited for usce for the first time i can recall, well, there was a glimer when summers came but oh well, really im excited for the program, the state and the fans, i really think things are gonna turn the corner, its great to be a gamecocks fan  lanier...im still bitter but it will go away


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Lanier don't take it personally, you know how the SEC is we're brothers that torment the heck out of each other but ain't nobody from a lesser conference (ALL OTHERS) gonna pick on one of the brothers


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I'd like to talk some smack but with the result of Nutt's lack of being able to bloom in the spotlight and the whole Masoli disaster I don't think the Rebs will be out of he cellar of the SEC anytime soon



  i dont know, nutt is a great coach.   give him some more time, it'll turn around.  arkansas was always pretty tough.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> nutt is a great coach.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



  i think he is,  they all have ups and downs, look at myer, richt, and the others who have NC rings and are on the hot seat and quiting.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> sometimes it's better to just say "good game"!!!



  you mean lie?   whats good about throwning that many interceptions for no reason?  why not run the ball when youre averaging 5 yds a carry with second and third string backs?  thats just stupiud, i question our coaches decisioin making sometimes, especilly with garcia not sitin on the bench.   fsu deserved the win, no doubt, just frustrated with ourselves, fsu did what they had to do, it was our own fault.   we got tore up by auburn, can you imagine what would happen it we turned the ball over 7 times to them in that game????  that game we got beat, bad.  we didnt beat ourselves.  im not making excuses, "good game"


----------



## alphachief (Jan 2, 2011)

Ole Bobby always had that little crybaby on a leash...glad to see Jimbo continue the tradition!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Nutt is a mushroom if his team is in the dark with no expectations he does well, if the spotlight of expectations is on him he wilts. He Did the same thing at Arkansas. The Piggies tried to tell us but we wouldn't listen. That being said I'm not delusional I accept the fact that Ole Miss faces a uphill battle every year but the current QB situation at Ole Miss is nobody's fault but Nutt's


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Nutt is a mushroom if his team is in the dark with no expectations he does well, if the spotlight of expectations is on him he wilts. He Did the same thing at Arkansas. The Piggies tried to tell us but we wouldn't listen. That being said I'm not delusional I accept the fact that Ole Miss faces a uphill battle every year but the current QB situation at Ole Miss is nobody's fault but Nutt's





He just cant recruit.  He is a head case.  He has done well with others recruits but not his own.. 

Will Mullin doing so well in Miss now, he will have to get on the road and bring in some recruits if he wants to stay in Oxford


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

According to rivals they at 15th in recruiting, have to wait and see if they can sign them or how many they over sign and cut. What Nutt said about signing 80 still burns in my gut. He should have been fired for that.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> According to rivals they at 15th in recruiting, have to wait and see if they can sign them or how many they over sign and cut. What Nutt said about signing 80 still burns in my gut. He should have been fired for that.



  ole miss will bring nearby top recruits in just to play at ole miss.  their recruiting class is pretty good this year so far if they do sign.   nutt isnt a bad recruiter,  i wouldnt say he can recruit against auburn, bama, lsu but he isnt that bad,  darren mcfadden and felix jones?  i recall two pretty good running backs that torched us now theyre doing the same with the cowboys and raiders,  IMO  mcfadden/ jones  were a better duo than ingram/ richardson. JMO.   he'll get it right i think.   i will say arkansas is a hotbed for recrutiing and that might have helped nutt in arkansas,  who knows?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Your broad generalizations and attack attitude are why I rarely come on here anymore.  There used to be a good group of guys that would talk about football and have some debate.  Attacks and smack talk have taken over, enjoy the forum that you feel has become yours.  To the Carolina fans, quit making excuses on the should have, would have...take the loss and move on.  The program is heading the right way.
> 
> 
> Irish out...



Nail meet head.  I totally agree Steve.  It has nothing to do with the fact that my team crapped the bed either.  They were bad last season so it's nothing new and the decline started a while back.

I don't think Spots is alone, although I do think you pretty well summed him up.  Nothing wrong with being proud of your team.  I don't even begrudge people the right to brag and run their mouths about their teams.  That's part of it.  

But I agree that he has gone around the bend.  He acts like he is letting the rest of us post in his forum.  

But like I said, there are a few more who are just as bad.

I finally just got to where the whole thing just started looking stupid to me.  You realize that you are spending that much time arguing with other grown men who act as if they are in the middle of a holy war or something.  I love football and my team, but you finally ask yourself why you are wasting time talking to a few of these guys.  

To me, the worst part is how a few here think they are just telling the truth and anybody who dissagress with them is "hating."  That's the stuff of children.  

The hyposcrisy has just gotten so ridiculous.  You have people using words like "idiot" in the open forum and then they turn right around and whine about "personal attacks", "hating", etc.  I mean, seriously?  The same ones make comments like, "Well there is no need in starting a whizzing contest in every thread."  Well that's probably true, but they love a whizzing contest as much as anyone.  Acting as if you are above the fray doesn't mean that you are.

I'm not gonna stop posting here.  It's still a good forum.  It's just important to realize what you are dealing with in some of these cases.  

Flame away.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

hey fellas,  the under armor game practice/ recruiting show is on espn right now.............first look at the usc de thats gonna plant some sec qbs next year. lol   come look at him.


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2011)

EVERYBODY!!!!!  for who or what it may concern, im a gamecocks fan, always have been, always will be.   i will talk trash, i will back my team, i am realistic and understand others on here are just like me and my opinon is different from theirs.  i do not mean to offend anyone and if i have i appologize, i cannot speak others minds and opinions in my posts, it comes from down deep.   we all have been on here for a while, i havent but about a year but i enjoy it and have enjoyed hearing some trash and things you guys have posted, its all in fun and the love of college football.   back your teams, talk trash,  be realistic and speak your mind.   were all different, thats the beuty of it, theres auburn, bama, uga, florida, tenn, south carolina(the best), kentucky, lsu, arkansas, and other weaker confrence teams fans on here, lets all get along and back our teams, you can talk trash about mine but it'll come back at you, i dont mind a little fun. lol.    later guys, watch the under armor practice.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 2, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I have never acted like or said Auburn was a traditional powerhouse.  We are what our record says we are.  Thats the difference between me and some of you guys.   I have said it numerous times that Auburn MUST take advantage of this year.  The stars a aligned and it is our chance.  Just like 2004.   We have been close before, which is different than USC, but we had a lot going for us this year.
> 
> My "spunkiness" has nothing to do with AU doing well.   But when you guys throw rocks at AU and our players like you have this year, you had better expect to get it back.  I have started nothing with any of you but like I would expect any of you to do, I cant sit idle while you run off at the mouth.  Especially when your team cant back it up.
> 
> ...





typical  response, I have been here since I joined in 2007.  Taken the bad and the good, have not hidden...gave credit to every team that beat us immediately afterwards and didn't make excuses.

as for you "being here in 2004" as posted above, not sure how you do that when your join date is 2006, unless you were banned under another name.  Which by the way you treat people on here is a distinct possibility...I hope people who review your business that you promote here from time to time see how you act in these forums.  As for my questioning cam newton, I still will.  Arrests on felonies and a "preacher/father" who shops his kid around "unknowingly"...fits in fine with the most penalized football program in the NCAA.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 2, 2011)

Carolina has no excuses for the loses this year and every team that beat us did just that.  I dont have a problem with smack talk and i dont have a problem with the spurrier haters.  If u aint being talk about u aint relevant.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> typical  response, I have been here since I joined in 2007.  Taken the bad and the good, have not hidden...gave credit to every team that beat us immediately afterwards and didn't make excuses.
> 
> as for you "being here in 2004" as posted above, not sure how you do that when your join date is 2006, unless you were banned under another name.  Which by the way you treat people on here is a distinct possibility...I hope people who review your business that you promote here from time to time see how you act in these forums.  As for my questioning cam newton, I still will.  Arrests on felonies and a "preacher/father" who shops his kid around "unknowingly"...fits in fine with the most penalized football program in the NCAA.




Nice response but I think my business is just fine.  Im not sure too many fishermen care that I respond to smack talk from a college football fan of another team.  

And as far as how I "treat people", I can live with my rep.  Whatever it is.   

Get over it.  Your team let you down.  You whined and cried like a little girl and now you want to take it out on me because my team is doing well and I am enjoying it.   You started the smack talk with me.   I kept my mouth shut and you kept on.  Now either get over it our just ignore me like you said you would.  You cant have it both ways.  

There are plenty of people here who have smacked talked me to death that I still enjoy having conversations with.  

Congrats to another 5 loss season and having your dreams of a SEC Championship smashed to pieces by a team with a $200K player.    As you see it

Good Day


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Gin, why don't you go and pull up Garcia's impressive record and continue to live in dream land. I'll give the chickens credit that they are better and may get better, but just think with their"all SEC" QB returning, they're going to repeat.

You got all ill at me for calling Garcia a dufus and the whole time, you shoulda listened. I know, I know, your little team had a stellar year, whoohoo but guess what man, they're still the Gamecocks. Nuff said.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again....Garcia is a dufus!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

If they get Clowney, they may be relevant.  

After seeing him a few weeks back on ESPN and yesterday at the UA practice, he could be the next Cam Newton on defense.  

God I hope we offer him a check..


----------



## gin house (Jan 3, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Gin, why don't you go and pull up Garcia's impressive record and continue to live in dream land. I'll give the chickens credit that they are better and may get better, but just think with their"all SEC" QB returning, they're going to repeat.
> 
> You got all ill at me for calling Garcia a dufus and the whole time, you shoulda listened. I know, I know, your little team had a stellar year, whoohoo but guess what man, they're still the Gamecocks. Nuff said.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again....Garcia is a dufus!



  i never he was all sec.  what i said was a lot of the year he was behind only cam newton in the sec.  meaning if newton wasnt here it would be garcia.   really i would be happy winning the east next year,  i woulnt mind the "repeat" you speak of.   is the dawgs gonna "repeat" a mediocre season and a loss to a second-rate florida team   im officially off the garcia wagon, hes shown me he doesnt care.   i dont know that HBC will start garcia next season, ive heard a lot of talk that hes thru with him.  maybe shaw will be the man next year.   stats are where i based my talk earlier in the year, you were in dreamland, i was just stating the facts but i agree with you, garcia is a duffus  im done with him  all in all i enjoyed the season.  the funny thing is how people talk about this year was our chance and its back to reality and bla, bla, bla,  well,  there a ton of jam up, underated recruits coming in this year, some are five star, theres some four start juco players,  really im excited about whats gonna be in cola next season, and with a doable schedule i think we can run the table.  i will say this,  i remeber our bet and you should too, we will make the stakes later on but we will win 12 game or more next season i think.  just look at our schedule before you bash me.   when we whip the dogs next year are you gonna disapear for a while again


----------



## gin house (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If they get Clowney, they may be relevant.
> 
> After seeing him a few weeks back on ESPN and yesterday at the UA practice, he could be the next Cam Newton on defense.
> 
> God I hope we offer him a check..



 i would be absolutely shocked if he doesnt come here.  its said that he wants to play with gerald dixon, and gerald dixon jr and lateek townsend.   tomorrow will shine some light as to what should happen as the dixon bros are to announce their comitt at 4pm in rock hill,  if you watch any south point games dixon is as good as clowney is the scarey thing and they have him as a 3 star not heavily recruited, thats scarey.  when clowney gets to the qb dixon is meeting him in about every play, he also gets doubleteamed but theres little talk about him.  theres some serious talent headed our way this year, if all goes well we will be much improved next year with more freshman  starting that are more than ready to compete at the college level.   clowney is a key peice but the rest of the class is gonna get us where we need to go, clowney would be a guarantee.  JMO   auburn and bama are ahead of the nation on recruiting, its ridiculous and fsu is in the mix but im glad we got who we got and are getting


----------



## gin house (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If they get Clowney, they may be relevant.
> 
> After seeing him a few weeks back on ESPN and yesterday at the UA practice, he could be the next Cam Newton on defense.
> 
> God I hope we offer him a check..



  maybe hes a mamas boy and doesnt want to go out of state, especially to a state where toothbrush is curse word    im gonna go ahead and start the rumor of pay for play with clowney and auburn, maybe i can spoil the chance


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2011)

Gin 1st off I ain't ever disappeared, 2nd, you're in a dream world. Next yr Fla will be better, ten will too and hopefully the dawgs will be. But I remember our bet and feel VERY good about it.  You see, without Fla haveing a bad yr and Ga and Ten, the chicks would still be well    the chicks. But do ahead and live in your fairy tale world, it'll be over next year. BTW Carolina looked alot like the Cocks of yesteryear.  I'm just sayin...


----------



## gin house (Jan 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Gin 1st off I ain't ever disappeared, 2nd, you're in a dream world. Next yr Fla will be better, ten will too and hopefully the dawgs will be. But I remember our bet and feel VERY good about it.  You see, without Fla haveing a bad yr and Ga and Ten, the chicks would still be well    the chicks. But do ahead and live in your fairy tale world, it'll be over next year. BTW Carolina looked alot like the Cocks of yesteryear.  I'm just sayin...



im not in a dreamworld, were the sec east champs  let me get this strait,  so next year our young team with better talent will be worse than this year??   and......tenn and florida will be dominant with the players they have now?   just all of sudden so much better???   we will compete next year.  i agree, we looked bad fri night.  the defense looked good and the offense was good, turnovers take away points, you have to have em to win  how am i in a fairytail world?  are we not sec east champs?  do we not have a coach with more sec championships than any other active coach?   we will finish strong in recruiting this year, in the top ten.   we have a heisman candidate at running back,  probably at wide reciever too.  not to mention we are gonna have stud defensive players to loan other teams coming in.   having said that, why is it " a fairytail"?   funny thing is, spurrier built florida, before him it was nothing, he can do the same here, we recruit very well in florida.   trash talk all you want, just remeber our bet.   what you want to make the bet?  what about a year long avitar????   let me know


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok that's cool, you're in a dream world because, S.C. has not nor never will have the number of Athletes the Fla has. Younger players have to PLAY. just because your team gets a few good high school kids don't mean they're going to pan out in college.  Look at Caleb King for Ga, oh he was the next bing thing from high school, and Ealy ended up being better. I believe the chicks will be good as long as Spurrier is there but face it man, the talent level just ain't there. 

Ask yourself this, if you were a high school kid and not committed to a school yet, and you were being recruited by UF or SC, which would you choose. Be honest man, put your Spurrier man crush aside. Where historically, a team has absolutely sucked or a team that has multiple sec championships and Nat championships.  A proven champ that had a down year, or a one time wonder that had a god year. Hmmm pretty easy decision ain't it. Nuff said.  Avatar bet is fine, hope you like UGA tho.


----------



## chadair (Jan 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok that's cool, you're in a dream world because, S.C. has not nor never will have the number of Athletes the Fla has. Younger players have to PLAY. just because your team gets a few good high school kids don't mean they're going to pan out in college.  Look at Caleb King for Ga, oh he was the next bing thing from high school, and Ealy ended up being better. I believe the chicks will be good as long as Spurrier is there but face it man, the talent level just ain't there.
> 
> Ask yourself this, if you were a high school kid and not committed to a school yet, and you were being recruited by UF or SC, which would you choose. Be honest man, put your Spurrier man crush aside. Where historically, a team has absolutely sucked or a team that has multiple sec championships and Nat championships.  A proven champ that had a down year, or a one time wonder that had a god year. Hmmm pretty easy decision ain't it. Nuff said.  Avatar bet is fine, hope you like UGA tho.



who are you, and what have you done with Eddie??


----------



## gin house (Jan 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok that's cool, you're in a dream world because, S.C. has not nor never will have the number of Athletes the Fla has. Younger players have to PLAY. just because your team gets a few good high school kids don't mean they're going to pan out in college.  Look at Caleb King for Ga, oh he was the next bing thing from high school, and Ealy ended up being better. I believe the chicks will be good as long as Spurrier is there but face it man, the talent level just ain't there.
> 
> Ask yourself this, if you were a high school kid and not committed to a school yet, and you were being recruited by UF or SC, which would you choose. Be honest man, put your Spurrier man crush aside. Where historically, a team has absolutely sucked or a team that has multiple sec championships and Nat championships.  A proven champ that had a down year, or a one time wonder that had a god year. Hmmm pretty easy decision ain't it. Nuff said.  Avatar bet is fine, hope you like UGA tho.



talent level isnt here????  you cant be serious.  weve got arguably one of the best young running backs(on the heisman list this year) and THE best wide reciever in the country( his brother comitted this year too so here comes alshon #2)   you cant see the forest for the trees, the man that got florida the sec titles and NC isnt there anymore, hes at the team you want to bash and is doing a heck of a job recruiting in the state of florida.   you might not know it but florida sucked at one time too.  history is history, it has nothing to do with now.  caleb king??? thats the best you can do?   high school kids are where college kids come from, if youre not the best in high school chances are you wont be in college therefore im glad with this class.  ive been bashed before but nobody has come back with facts,   south carolina per capita is one of the best states for football recruits.........check it out but we recruit very good in ga, fla, nc, nj, and other states.  trust me, weve turned the corner.  im gonna come up with a nice avitar for you, i hear lanierspots can have them made,  you'll look good in garnet


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 5, 2011)

Best wide reciever in the country?  Are you serious?  AJ Green is 100times better and so is Julio Jones. Yep Spurrier got Fla a championship and Meyer got em 2, sooo.  Also Saban Bama  title but who did he help before. Spurrier may help the chicks out, but FACT is they will never compete yr in and yr out.


----------



## gin house (Jan 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Best wide reciever in the country?  Are you serious?  AJ Green is 100times better and so is Julio Jones. Yep Spurrier got Fla a championship and Meyer got em 2, sooo.  Also Saban Bama  title but who did he help before. Spurrier may help the chicks out, but FACT is they will never compete yr in and yr out.



  aj green is a great wide receiver but i think alshon is better.  you have to look at how they are compared, well, aj is a senior, alshon is a sophmore also at the next level alshon is built a whole lot better. why dont you compare stats and when doing so youve got to figure in that usc spreads the ball around a good bit, uga has only green, no rb's and the senior wr, sure green is gonna get looked at more but check the stats.    i really want to think your thoughts on football and what weve discussed are just to try to agrivate me, i hope so.   why did bama hire chris rumph yesterday????   saban is a winner and knows how to do so, he also is a heck of a talent for finding talent, rumph will recruit south carolina for bama.......if theres no talent here why dont you tell saban to stay out from here.   you keep talkin down usc and the talent of the state, when are you gonna check the facts?   lou holts got us semi started up, spurrier will make us relavant.  never has usc had the talent and recruits we have now.  you talk about south carlina has no talent, where did aj green come from, daquan bowers #1 four years ago,  jadaveon clowney #1 this year...........  keep on talkin but you sure dont make any sense, just get ready for your avitar


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> aj green is a great wide receiver but i think alshon is better.  you have to look at how they are compared, well, aj is a senior, alshon is a sophmore also at the next level alshon is built a whole lot better. why dont you compare stats and when doing so youve got to figure in that usc spreads the ball around a good bit, uga has only green, no rb's and the senior wr, sure green is gonna get looked at more but check the stats.    i really want to think your thoughts on football and what weve discussed are just to try to agrivate me, i hope so.   why did bama hire chris rumph yesterday????   saban is a winner and knows how to do so, he also is a heck of a talent for finding talent, rumph will recruit south carolina for bama.......if theres no talent here why dont you tell saban to stay out from here.   you keep talkin down usc and the talent of the state, when are you gonna check the facts?   lou holts got us semi started up, spurrier will make us relavant.  never has usc had the talent and recruits we have now.  you talk about south carlina has no talent, where did aj green come from, daquan bowers #1 four years ago,  jadaveon clowney #1 this year...........  keep on talkin but you sure dont make any sense, just get ready for your avitar


Have to support Gin on this one. FSU played dang good defense on this guy and he STILL had a field day on them. He just won't be denied when the ball is anywhere near him.
 Now he does need a little work on ball security.


----------



## gin house (Jan 5, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Have to support Gin on this one. FSU played dang good defense on this guy and he STILL had a field day on them. He just won't be denied when the ball is anywhere near him.
> Now he does need a little work on ball security.



  truest words a fsu fan ever spoke.  lol     if he had a qb he could have had a field day on fsu.   very true about the ball security, hes always been like that and im suprised it hasnt hurt us a lot more.  gurley is about as bad with  ball security.


----------



## gin house (Jan 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok that's cool, you're in a dream world because, S.C. has not nor never will have the number of Athletes the Fla has. Younger players have to PLAY. just because your team gets a few good high school kids don't mean they're going to pan out in college.  Look at Caleb King for Ga, oh he was the next bing thing from high school, and Ealy ended up being better. I believe the chicks will be good as long as Spurrier is there but face it man, the talent level just ain't there.
> 
> Ak ysourself this, if you were a high school kid and not committed to a school yet, and you were being recruited by UF or SC, which would you choose. Be honest man, put your Spurrier man crush aside. Where historically, a team has absolutely sucked or a team that has multiple sec championships and Nat championships.  A proven champ that had a down year, or a one time wonder that had a god year. Hmmm pretty easy decision ain't it. Nuff said.  Avatar bet is fine, hope you like UGA tho.



   i just have to give you a little insight and similarities between USC and UF of the early 90's.   Did you know UF has been in the SEC since 1933?  until spurrier became coach in 1990 how many division titles or Sec championships had florida won????     NONE.    how many undefeated seasons had florida had??? NONE   spurrier won 6 of the 8 sec champ that UF has now, he won 7 of the 10 division titles they have now. spurrier named "The Swamp".   bottom line, florida was nothing until spurrier got there, pretty much like USC, heck , we do have a 1969 ACC title, they didnt have that.   how is it so hard to think we will get up there?   spurrier built the gators, he wil build us.  now question for you,  without spurrier in UF, what would they be?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> truest words a fsu fan ever spoke.  lol     if he had a qb he could have had a field day on fsu.   very true about the ball security, hes always been like that and im suprised it hasnt hurt us a lot more.  gurley is about as bad with  ball security.


You are right about the QB. Why in the world does Spurrier of all people put up with Garcia? He used to pull QB's before they ever finished four downs much less four quarters of foolishness! Evidently Garcia is a great QB during practice. He makes some mistakes that are as bad as Chris Rix used to make. That's BAD. I just can't imagine that the ol ball coach doesn't have a QB that can deal with Spurriers ranting and learn how to play the position from the guy. We all have seen what he can do with a QB given the chance. Garcia is not the answer! I hope for your sanity gin that Garcia isn't starting next year!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 5, 2011)

UF did win the SEC in 1984, but the league, in their great wisdom, vacated the title.


----------



## gin house (Jan 5, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> UF did win the SEC in 1984, but the league, in their great wisdom, vacated the title.



    yea, i know but they didnt win it  no offense on the florida history sandhills im just trying to put some facts out there


----------



## gin house (Jan 5, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> You are right about the QB. Why in the world does Spurrier of all people put up with Garcia? He used to pull QB's before they ever finished four downs much less four quarters of foolishness! Evidently Garcia is a great QB during practice. He makes some mistakes that are as bad as Chris Rix used to make. That's BAD. I just can't imagine that the ol ball coach doesn't have a QB that can deal with Spurriers ranting and learn how to play the position from the guy. We all have seen what he can do with a QB given the chance. Garcia is not the answer! I hope for your sanity gin that Garcia isn't starting next year!!



 i hope shaw starts but the bad part of it all is were gettin deep in all positions, offense and defense with some great talent.........why not at qb????   garcia is a decent backup qb, shaw looks good but who knows?  he seems a little fragile.    theres no depeth and there isnt much to start with.   spurrier is a qb guroo, where is a decent qb?????????    its killin me.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

The sad part is Garcia will start next season due to the fact Spurrier has invested some much time and patience trying to develope the kid.  I think Garcia starts next year and gets pulled by game 3 then Conner comes on to start the rest of the way.  Stephen just doesnt have the football IQ to play QB- cant make the right read or throw.  He can probably tell u every ingredient in Samuel Adams but not what receiver to check off to when there is a cover two defense staring at him.  He still cant throw the wheel route and still think Alshon is 5 feet tall with white man's disease.  I would gladly trade him for Aaron Murray.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok gin, compare Greens stat as a sophomore and also throw in the fact that he missed 4 games this year, no doubt Jeffries is a good reciever, and played awesome against FSU, but what I mean by Carolina not having talent level means at UNIVERSITY OF SOUTH CAROLINA. Not state wide. Sur they will get some talent, and this season helped out, but like I said, S.C don't have the talent UGA does.

How bout this for coaching comparison, Urban Meyer took Utah to undefeated season, but when he came to Fla did he win Nat Champ.  You see, he came to a bigger college with way better talent. That's what I mean, Spurrier will make the cocks better than they were, but he just won't have the talent level to get to the top to compete yr in and yr out.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 6, 2011)

Did a little homework for you.
AJ Green- freshman yr. 56 catches-963 yds-Avg17.2-touchdowns 8
                   Soph        yr.53   catches-808 yds-Avg 15.2-touchdown 6


Jeffery  _ fresh             46 catches-763 yds-avg 16.6-td 6
                  soph              88 catches-1517 yds-avg17.2-9 td


He beat green in his 2nd yr, but green also had massoqui to help and jeffery was main receiver for dufus this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Did a little homework for you.
> AJ Green- freshman yr. 56 catches-963 yds-Avg17.2-touchdowns 8
> Soph        yr.53   catches-808 yds-Avg 15.2-touchdown 6
> 
> ...



I would rather have A.J. than Jeffery.


----------



## gin house (Jan 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok gin, compare Greens stat as a sophomore and also throw in the fact that he missed 4 games this year, no doubt Jeffries is a good reciever, and played awesome against FSU, but what I mean by Carolina not having talent level means at UNIVERSITY OF SOUTH CAROLINA. Not state wide. Sur they will get some talent, and this season helped out, but like I said, S.C don't have the talent UGA does.
> 
> How bout this for coaching comparison, Urban Meyer took Utah to undefeated season, but when he came to Fla did he win Nat Champ.  You see, he came to a bigger college with way better talent. That's what I mean, Spurrier will make the cocks better than they were, but he just won't have the talent level to get to the top to compete yr in and yr out.



 south carolina has the talent uga does.  we have many players that picked us over bama and auburn,  that should be more than enough to prove weve got as much talent as uga.  JMO  georgia has stoped recruiting and is making offers based on a numbers/rankings basis with pre-madona prep kids, i dont see the typical uga talent as in the past.   as far as talent, check our 2007 recruiting class, it was better than bamas, that ought to open your eyes a little.    the coaching comparison, i cant make any sense of it. help me out a little.


----------



## gin house (Jan 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Did a little homework for you.
> AJ Green- freshman yr. 56 catches-963 yds-Avg17.2-touchdowns 8
> Soph        yr.53   catches-808 yds-Avg 15.2-touchdown 6
> 
> ...



 ha,  emu   jeffrey has more receiving threats on the usc team than uga therefore he shares a lot of receptions, that is when lattimore isnt running the ball.  last year jeffrey was up and coming but lecorn and gurley were competing for receptions.  by "beat" aj in the soph year, you mean "doubled"  i cant argue with you who is best, hes built so much better and ive seen a whole lot better play and catches, also more catches from alshon, true i am a usc fan but im realistic.  aj is a great receiver but i wouldnt think twice about trading alshon for him, alshon is all the way around better.     what about ajs junior and senior stats??????  i know what they are   stats of a wr really cant show the talent of the wr, some is his production but most is the qb, run vs rush offense,  number of receivers playing, etc.....in my opinion you have to judge them by making plays when they have a chance.    alshon/aj......dawgs will say aj, i say alshon....tomatoe/tomato.........check and see what the nfl scouts think


----------



## gin house (Jan 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok gin, compare Greens stat as a sophomore and also throw in the fact that he missed 4 games this year, no doubt Jeffries is a good reciever, and played awesome against FSU, but what I mean by Carolina not having talent level means at UNIVERSITY OF SOUTH CAROLINA. Not state wide. Sur they will get some talent, and this season helped out, but like I said, S.C don't have the talent UGA does.
> 
> How bout this for coaching comparison, Urban Meyer took Utah to undefeated season, but when he came to Fla did he win Nat Champ.  You see, he came to a bigger college with way better talent. That's what I mean, Spurrier will make the cocks better than they were, but he just won't have the talent level to get to the top to compete yr in and yr out.



  i cant see where youre coming from.  until spurrier came to florida they had been playing football for almost 100 years and had never done anything, in other words they historically sucked.  spurrier made florida what they are now, he made the talent level that myer had to win a NC.  before spurrier why hadnt florida done anything?????   he has more to work with here than he did there.  he can recruit well and we have some real talent.  our recruiting numbers are great but what i like about our staff is they recruit players that suit our system and needs, not all numbers.   we have a pipe line to new jersey, starting to in washington dc,  very good line to florida and georgia.  also are taking some good ones from north carolina and in state we are starting to get up there with clemson.   if you cant see what florida came from with spurrier to where it is and see where we are and think he cant get us there then i dont know what to say, we have more to offer than when he steped on campus in florida in 1991.   he made florida and can make us, may not but we will be better than ever before, talent is the key and weve gone to a whole new level.   its really simple, dont let the bulldog fonk blind you


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll give you credit, gin, you are truly devoted, and I like that. But we can argue all day and nite about it, and still disagree. Just wait till next season and then we will both see.

Just one question though, how many cock fans hated spurrier when he was at Fla, and now they love him?   Kinda reminds me of wrestling fans, one minute hate a guy then the next love him. I can't stand Spurrier, not saying he's a great coach, justreally dislike him. And still wouldn't like him if he coached the dawgs.

Btw, the scouts already have spoken about AJ Green, check out where he goes in the draft.


----------



## TripleX (Jan 7, 2011)

Excuse me for the late post on this subject....

The Ole Ball coach never has beat FSU @ FSU! 

The Ole Ball coach did not beat FSU in the ATL!

The Ole Ball coach did beat FSU when it mattered  most!

For the National Championship!


----------



## gin house (Jan 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'll give you credit, gin, you are truly devoted, and I like that. But we can argue all day and nite about it, and still disagree. Just wait till next season and then we will both see.
> 
> Just one question though, how many cock fans hated spurrier when he was at Fla, and now they love him?   Kinda reminds me of wrestling fans, one minute hate a guy then the next love him. I can't stand Spurrier, not saying he's a great coach, justreally dislike him. And still wouldn't like him if he coached the dawgs.
> 
> Btw, the scouts already have spoken about AJ Green, check out where he goes in the draft.


  we will have to agree to disagree,  i am a gamecock loyalist but im a realist.  the things ive posted are facts and stats, not homerism.   gamecocks fans have hated every other coach in the sec because weve always been thrashed by all of em.  spurrier wasnt any more hated than any other, i think we were expected and used to losing to him.  i dont see how you can hate a coach at an opposing school,  how can you not expect him to do his job the best he can?  i know theres tons of people that hate or really dislike spurrier but ive never known him to talk any more smack than most other coaches,  i think most people hate him for his sucess.  im not a wrestling fan,  i cant make myself that stupiud long enough to watch it.  yep, wait till next year, boise is gonna beat uga then the very next game usc is gonna walk on ya  man im gonna have to hear all that woe is me again next year  how can you compare aj green where he goes in this draft?  alshon isnt in it, wait and see where he goes  can tell a dawgs fan nothin


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll also give a lil credit to you, you have the right to talk the smack this year. my problem with Spurrier is he can dish it but can't take it.  And at Fla he LOVED to run the score up, with his starters in the whole time.  

I have no doubt that he will make the cocks better, but never a threat yr in and yr out.  That's also a fact. Only problem is that fact will be proven later.  I'm alittle mconcerned about Boise State, but honestly ain't worried bout the chickens, I'm not comparing AJ to where he goes in the draft, just said that we will see what the scouts say about him compared to Jeffery.


----------



## gin house (Jan 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'll also give a lil credit to you, you have the right to talk the smack this year. my problem with Spurrier is he can dish it but can't take it.  And at Fla he LOVED to run the score up, with his starters in the whole time.
> 
> I have no doubt that he will make the cocks better, but never a threat yr in and yr out.  That's also a fact. Only problem is that fact will be proven later.  I'm alittle mconcerned about Boise State, but honestly ain't worried bout the chickens, I'm not comparing AJ to where he goes in the draft, just said that we will see what the scouts say about him compared to Jeffery.



  if was a coach i would run the score up best i could, why wouldnt you?   football is a war, not a mercy clinic.  why wont he make us a threat year in and year out?  ive heard for ten years uga fans talk about where they should be and expect to be, richt isnt a drop in the bucket compared to spurrier as far as accomplishments(title, etc)  how can uga be a threat year in and out but not a better coach will equal talent?  youre just a homer  when you see what the scouts say as far as comparing aj to alshon let me know, i doubt you will as you wont like what you hear but im count on you to let me know  like i said, just be ready to change your avitar for a year after the second game of the season next year, you havent backed out on me have you?   youre alright for a dawgs fan


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 9, 2011)

At Florida Spurrier pulled the starters but let the backups throw the ball which they did and completed passes for touchdowns.  Football is a game based on scoring and if i were a backup sitting on the bench, u can bet i want to throw the ball when i get into the game no matter what the score is.  Spurrier is a QB and will always be- he knows how these kids think and if iam a parent i would be happy to see my kid get to throw the ball in his limited playing time instead of handing the ball off when in the mop up role.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree about the kids playing mop up. But I remember the beatings Ga took from him while at Fla, and he kept the Starters in till 5 or 6 mins till end of game, pretty classy if you ask me. 

I have a question Gin, do you think Spurrier could go to Vandy and make them a threat for the East, or Miss St?  Some colleges are just better than others on a yearly basis, that's not an opinion, that's fact.  It wouldn't matter who the coach is. SC traditionally hasn't been a CONTINUOUS threat, and I don't expect em to be now even with Spurrier. And yes I don't think Richt is an Elite coach, he doesn't have the "killer" instinct.

And the bet was that Ga has a better record next yr than SC.

But I ain't wooried tho.


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I agree about the kids playing mop up. But I remember the beatings Ga took from him while at Fla, and he kept the Starters in till 5 or 6 mins till end of game, pretty classy if you ask me.
> 
> I have a question Gin, do you think Spurrier could go to Vandy and make them a threat for the East, or Miss St?  Some colleges are just better than others on a yearly basis, that's not an opinion, that's fact.  It wouldn't matter who the coach is. SC traditionally hasn't been a CONTINUOUS threat, and I don't expect em to be now even with Spurrier. And yes I don't think Richt is an Elite coach, he doesn't have the "killer" instinct.
> 
> ...



  i can see where the constant butt kickins he delievered to the dawg nation have scared you for life  i just cant see any coach quiting, i like harbough, he has a finish em instinct, look at the sec ch game this year, did you see auburn let up any?  na, they just kept takin it to us, i respect that.  its a competiotion not a mercy clinic, like i said.  when you talk about a "continuous threat", what exact are you saying?  a sec division, sec champ or NC?  if thats the case has uga ever really been a continuous threat for the NC?   hey, clemson has won a NC since ugs. i know theyve won a few here and there but "threat"?  no pun intended.  i like what bobby bowden said about south carolna, i dont have a link to it but its on a south carolina site, he said that south carolina has been and is a sleeping giant and if anyone can wake them up (spurrier)he can.  if vandy had an elite coach, or high profile coach i could see them in the mix in a few years.  to me a high profile coach brings in the most important part of sucess, recruits.  doesnt matter how good a coach you are, if you dont have the guys to execute youre not gonna win.  if the auburn coach, i cant spell his name, mahlzonne were to go to vandy i could see them get in the mix in three or four years. as far a miss st, better look for them to compete now in the west.  with the right qb they would be in the mix now.  to me recruiting is the key, weve never had great talent all the way around, we have it now. i can see where youre coming from on some colleges are just better on a yearly basis, thats true but you have to think about it like this too.  at one point most of those teams werent a threat, look at florida state, at one time they werent nothin, look at em the last 20yrs, theres many teams like this, things change.  look at USC west, i dont think they were much until the 50's when mckay came in.  south carolina has 4 million people, georgia has 9.5 million people.  no doubt georgia has more high school players but per capita we have as good or better talent, if usc can get the best south carolina recruits and keep the guys coming from georgia, north carolina, florida and others then why couldnt we compete?  our facilities make ugas look like a crackhouse,  theres no comparison, we have some of the best facilities in the country.  AJC report that usce has comitts from 4 of the top 50 players in georgia, thats almost 10% of the best players in georgia this year comin to us   its just gonna get better, our recruiting next year will pay off due to the division title this year.  you cant make us relevant, thats fine but get used to it, the tide has turned, here we come east


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I agree about the kids playing mop up. But I remember the beatings Ga took from him while at Fla, and he kept the Starters in till 5 or 6 mins till end of game, pretty classy if you ask me.
> 
> I have a question Gin, do you think Spurrier could go to Vandy and make them a threat for the East, or Miss St?  Some colleges are just better than others on a yearly basis, that's not an opinion, that's fact.  It wouldn't matter who the coach is. SC traditionally hasn't been a CONTINUOUS threat, and I don't expect em to be now even with Spurrier. And yes I don't think Richt is an Elite coach, he doesn't have the "killer" instinct.
> 
> ...



 not tryin to beat a dead horse but i bet there was a bunch of dawg fans back in the day saying the same thing about florida and spurrier when he got there since they had pretty much sucked traditionally,  twenty years later florida has owned uga since and after spurrier.  i think he started florida off and the talent kept coming and so did the wins, therefore better coaches were drawn to the program and today you have a national THREAT in the gators.   they came from nothing to nationa power from one man, the same man you dont think can make up a contender in the sec.  look at his track record, sure, theres better coaches out there now im sure but sucess follows him, he has the intangable thats needed to turn a program around.  heck, he made duke a contender when he was there,  that in itself outght to be good enough for anyone....


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

that bet sounds good, have you seen our schedule? lol    maybe we can have a good season next year.  our toughest teams will be auburn and i think arkansas.  the rest looks pretty doable.   its a lot easier schedule than this years. lol    youre gonna love your new avitar lol    you aint gonna back out on the bet are you? lol


----------



## TripleX (Jan 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Best wide reciever in the country?  Are you serious?  AJ Green is 100times better and so is Julio Jones. Yep Spurrier got Fla a championship and Meyer got em 2, sooo.  Also Saban Bama  title but who did he help before. Spurrier may help the chicks out, but FACT is they will never compete yr in and yr out.



Good thing your not a scout or college recruiter

Because you have a serious lack of talent in judging football talent!


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

TripleX said:


> Good thing your not a scout or college recruiter
> 
> Because you have a serious lack of talent in judging football talent!



  hes a green homer  im trying to help him but hes a uga fan, theyre hard headed.  julio jones in my opinion is very average, actully very overated.  he does make an impossible catch every now and then but meanwhile you never hear his name unless he drops it.  green is good but not as good as a sophmore alshon,  a senior alshon should be top pick wide reciever in his draft.  im just glad we got alshons little brother to comitt this year, hes about the spitting image of alshon and word has it hes as good or better, i think hes two inches shorter.   he was the better receiver of the army all american all practice long,  more productive than peake.  im glad emusmacker isnt on the recruiting squad at usc


----------



## TripleX (Jan 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> hes a green homer  im trying to help him but hes a uga fan, theyre hard headed.  julio jones in my opinion is very average, actully very overated.  he does make an impossible catch every now and then but meanwhile you never hear his name unless he drops it.  green is good but not as good as a sophmore alshon,  a senior alshon should be top pick wide reciever in his draft.  im just glad we got alshons little brother to comitt this year, hes about the spitting image of alshon and word has it hes as good or better, i think hes two inches shorter.   he was the better receiver of the army all american all practice long,  more productive than peake.  im glad emusmacker isnt on the recruiting squad at usc




If I had the 3rd pick in the NFL draft, and  JJones and Green were picked 1 and 2, I would think I got the steal pick @ 3 with Alshon!


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2011)

TripleX said:


> If I had the 3rd pick in the NFL draft, and  JJones and Green were picked 1 and 2, I would think I got the steal pick @ 3 with Alshon!



  no doubt.  i would fire somebody for pickin jones with the #2 pick, green is a great wr but alshon is just nfl perfect and a better college wr.  he has the perfect build, great speed and you can say what you want but i think he has the best hands from a wr that ive seen in a long time.   hes built a lot like another great gamecock reciever sidney rice(vikings)).   i know alshon will be even better.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2011)

You speak highly of Alshon, and I do think he's a very talented receiver but I'm partial to AJ just like you're partial to Alshon.

Ialso agree that Spurrier is a great college coach, and he has definately turned weaker teams into better teams. But that doesn't mean I like him.  And as I daid before, if he wasn't coaching your team you'd be hating too. I think I remember Holtz coming in and turning the Cocks losing record around for a couple yrs then reality set in and it was back to the usual cocks.  Sucky.  I bet you played ol Holtz up too didn't you. And I think his record speaks for itself also.  what I mean by a threat is next yr and the next and the next, Carolina will not be competing for the sec. For example, Fla is a constant threat in the east for the sec championship, UGA isn't and I haven't made such a statement.  But I also believe Ga will be better next yr as well as Ten and Fla, that means S.C will be back to their old self, I mean you barely won the east this year.  And say what you will the only reason was because the teams ya'll normally lose to were down this year.


You say you're a realist, do you think that Fla and Ten and Ga will as bad next year as they were this year?  The way you talk Carolina is the only team that is going to improve and be even better.


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You speak highly of Alshon, and I do think he's a very talented receiver but I'm partial to AJ just like you're partial to Alshon.
> 
> Ialso agree that Spurrier is a great college coach, and he has definately turned weaker teams into better teams. But that doesn't mean I like him.  And as I daid before, if he wasn't coaching your team you'd be hating too. I think I remember Holtz coming in and turning the Cocks losing record around for a couple yrs then reality set in and it was back to the usual cocks.  Sucky.  I bet you played ol Holtz up too didn't you. And I think his record speaks for itself also.  what I mean by a threat is next yr and the next and the next, Carolina will not be competing for the sec. For example, Fla is a constant threat in the east for the sec championship, UGA isn't and I haven't made such a statement.  But I also believe Ga will be better next yr as well as Ten and Fla, that means S.C will be back to their old self, I mean you barely won the east this year.  And say what you will the only reason was because the teams ya'll normally lose to were down this year.
> 
> ...



 i am a realist, were losing maybe five players on the team and rs players are gonna play next year, im ready to see what some of them can do, they are talented.  in saying that,  i didnt say tenn, fla and uga wouldnt be any better next year, those are all bigtime programs, they will get back.  what i am saying is we beat them all, rather easily, why would i think we werent gonna be able to do it again next year?  one team has a coaching change, same players, the other two are the same two staffs and players we beat this season.  is it not realistic to think we can do it again next year?  or give me the inside info on the things that are gonna make these three so much better than us next year   is that not realistic?  you my freind are not a realist, "fla, uga and tenn will be back next year and south carollina will be the same old team, you will not compete for the sec"   whats the secret weapon?   lou holts i will give credit to, he turned us around and for your information we didnt have a bad spell after him, spurrier steped in when holtz left and has kept it goin,  weve had two NC wining coaches and they have helped greatly.  i agree that the east wasnt what the west was but uga almost beat the national champions, kentucky took auburn to a last second feild goal, tenn pretty much beat lsu(12 man fiasco)  you see what im sayin?   the east might not have been that bad, just not near as good as the west.  miss st aint no joke,  they are a good team.    south carolina will compete next year, we may not win but we'll show up.  thats how we roll.  the new south carolina


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't recall ya'll beating UGA easily.  you beat us, and we lost to Colorado which was in my opinion a sad showing for UGA. But I'll say this and until I'm proven wrong, will keep saying it, S.C. will not compete for the sec every year.  Ya'll made it this year, but I'm not going to act like a one time trip means they will be there next year.  Alot of things could happen between now and next season.  So Ginny, we'll just have to wait and then prove me wrong, but if Carolina doesn't finish with a better record, I'm looking forward to hearing your excuses and recruiting report for the upcoming year.  This is getting old and frankly I'm tired of arguing about it. That's how I roll.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 12, 2011)

South Carolina is a once and done. They've never been that good of a team and they never will.

Besides... I run this conference ~ Les Miles


----------



## TripleX (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> South Carolina is a once and done. They've never been that good of a team and they never will.
> 
> Besides... I run this conference ~ Les Miles



It takes a great coach to win at Carolina

But any fool can win at LSU


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 12, 2011)

TripleX said:


> It takes a great coach to win at Carolina
> 
> But any fool can win at LSU



Any fool can get banned multiple times too! 

Shouldn't you be getting ready for your duck hunting trip Red???


----------



## gin house (Jan 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I don't recall ya'll beating UGA easily.  you beat us, and we lost to Colorado which was in my opinion a sad showing for UGA. But I'll say this and until I'm proven wrong, will keep saying it, S.C. will not compete for the sec every year.  Ya'll made it this year, but I'm not going to act like a one time trip means they will be there next year.  Alot of things could happen between now and next season.  So Ginny, we'll just have to wait and then prove me wrong, but if Carolina doesn't finish with a better record, I'm looking forward to hearing your excuses and recruiting report for the upcoming year.  This is getting old and frankly I'm tired of arguing about it. That's how I roll.



i watched the game, never had the feeling uga could do anything to tie the game..  you proved yourself wrong this year, you will again next year.  i wont make excuses if we dont, i will support my team and hope that the coaches have done their best.  whats really funny is how uga in your mind competes yearly for the sec,  theres been 18 sec east titles, uga has 3.....boy they in the mix hard aint they  the tide has turned here, get used to it.  i dont like to argue about it myself but im hard headed, i try to get the last word  preseason rankings are being too kind to us, i guess they see a little somethin...  i will say that preseason rankings are worthless but thats  a little sign non carolina people see somethin too.   common sense tells me we will be in the mix,  (i agree he is very wishy washy) we have a senior qb,  a first round DE pick in taylor, hes a sophmore ranked 16th this year, marcus lattimore will be bigger and stronger(heisman candidate)  alshon jeffries(heisman candidate, sec wr leader)     were a veteran team with awesome players comin in.......  we dont have to argue about it, just trust me, i was right this year and you wasnt,  it will be the same again next year....thats how i roll


----------



## gin house (Jan 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> South Carolina is a once and done. They've never been that good of a team and they never will.
> 
> Besides... I run this conference ~ Les Miles



 lsu hasnt always been a powerhouse themselves, ive watched the show about the first heisman winner from lsu and the people talked about how lsu had always sucked  changes happen for the good and bad, im just glad that they are for the up.  we walked on tenn this year, didint have to have the game given back to us......whos really not that good????


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Les rolled that grass up and smoked it when turned the Big House down.


----------



## gin house (Jan 12, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I think Les rolled that grass up and smoked it when turned the Big House down.



 na, i think he knows where he will be the best. lsu gets better talent and is more of a contender for the NC year in and out.  hes not as dumb as he looks  can you imagine him coaching at mich?  theyd be wantin rich rod back  les knows lsu has the talent to make up for him not knowing how to coach  imagine them dillweeds at michigan tryin all those trick plays, what a disaster


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 13, 2011)

Les likes gumbo thats vegan with lots of grass coated in cow manure.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 13, 2011)

Ginny, I never claimed UGA was in the hunt on a yearly basis. But you on the other hand act as if Carolina can't lose any games.  But I thought it was funny that after SC beat UGA all the college folks began talking bout the cocks contending for the east.  They've never said that about us after we beat ya'll. That goes to show that obviously they think UGA is a better team every yr.  

Oh yea you see where the "second rate" WR AJ Green is going in the draft, 1st round and probably 5th overall. Not too bad for a guy not built good enough for NFL.

You sound like those announcers this year,ya'll LUCKED up and beat UGA, Fla, and Ten and now Carolina is going to be in the sec east every year because Spurrier is coaching.  A certain Aerosmith song comes to mind  "Dream On".


----------



## gin house (Jan 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ginny, I never claimed UGA was in the hunt on a yearly basis. But you on the other hand act as if Carolina can't lose any games.  But I thought it was funny that after SC beat UGA all the college folks began talking bout the cocks contending for the east.  They've never said that about us after we beat ya'll. That goes to show that obviously they think UGA is a better team every yr.
> 
> Oh yea you see where the "second rate" WR AJ Green is going in the draft, 1st round and probably 5th overall. Not too bad for a guy not built good enough for NFL.
> 
> You sound like those announcers this year,ya'll LUCKED up and beat UGA, Fla, and Ten and now Carolina is going to be in the sec east every year because Spurrier is coaching.  A certain Aerosmith song comes to mind  "Dream On".



you thought it was funny the announcers started talkin about usc contending for the east after they beat uga???   they were talkin about it well before that, you just heard it while being a uga homer  i never came close to saying usc cant lose any games,  where you come up with that  we lost five, two to the national champs, one to the #8 team in the land,   trap game to kentucky and i'll never understand why but one to fsu.  we lost five.   yes, uga has always been a better team than usc, im not arguing that, what im saying is those days are gone, we will compete now.  aj green,  i said alshon was built better for the nfl.  never did i say aj wasnt an nfl prospect, thats ridiculous.  i agree green is the best receiver in the draft this year, no doubt.   what i said is alshon is built much better for the next level, even dawgs fans can see that.  if you havent noticed this draft isnt gonna be full of great wide receivers.  how many can you name off hand?  not much.   you base your opinions on the past, i cant rationalize my thinkin on that.  weve NEVER had the recruiting that we have now and are bringing in, our last coach and this coach have national titles,  spurrier is an excellent coach.  we have some of the best facilities in the country,  the whole landscape of usc has changed for the better.   oh, we LUCKED up and beat uga, florida, tenn, clemson, bama, played auburn tough the first game but lost,   thats a lot of big time programs to luck up and beat    usc has been close for a while, theyve turned the corner and will compete, all the tools are there.  if you dont see it or believe it, well, i cant do anything about that, thats your opinion.   reality is reality, some see it, some dont.   im lookin forward to next season.


----------



## TripleX (Jan 14, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ginny, I never claimed UGA was in the hunt on a yearly basis. But you on the other hand act as if Carolina can't lose any games.  But I thought it was funny that after SC beat UGA all the college folks began talking bout the cocks contending for the east.  They've never said that about us after we beat ya'll. That goes to show that obviously they think UGA is a better team every yr.
> 
> Oh yea you see where the "second rate" WR AJ Green is going in the draft, 1st round and probably 5th overall. Not too bad for a guy not built good enough for NFL.
> You sound like those announcers this year,ya'll LUCKED up and beat UGA, Fla, and Ten and now Carolina is going to be in the sec east every year because Spurrier is coaching.  A certain Aerosmith song comes to mind  "Dream On".





Your making CMR look bad, talking about them 1st rounders he has had in the past.

Remember CSS players dont make it in the pro's, but he coach's them up to win Heisman trophies and NC's

As far as UGA and the Fla games this past year

USC dominated those games there was no luck in those wins

You know when I read your post about CSS a certain   Aerosmith song comes to mind

"Crying"


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 14, 2011)

Spurrier can beat Ga. with one arm tied behind his back, he proved that by having Garcia at QB.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 14, 2011)

You are so right Garcia does throw like he has one arm behind his back!


----------



## gin house (Jan 14, 2011)

uga is a great program, im not saying any different.  what im screamin is how usc is written off and will never be or do anything.  other fans cant give us our dues. people who cant see that usc has been changing the last ten years and now with recruiting, coaching, facilites and such we are a player in the sec, every year.  im a usc homer but realisticly i can see that we have recruits that weve never had.  you cant count on both hands at the recruits we have and will sign that picked us over bama, auburn, uscw, uga and other great programs....i cant recall that in the past.  its showing on the field and this year was a first, the future is lookin good.   you cant get an sec program like usc competative in a few years, first comes coaching, then top talent and facilities.  we have all that now.  i dont care what other homer fans say, really, i like to post facts, not homerism.  im excited as to where usc is right now, its great to be a usc fan.  garcia is the best we have at times, i dont think he gets it together in his senior year.  im sure he'll have some great games then all of a sudden a big implosion will come about.  shaw should be much better and we might get mcevoy and jaccoby brisset.  they both should be very good qbs in the next few year.  were here to stay, some see it and some dont but it will prove itself.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 14, 2011)

gin house said:


> uga is a great program, im not saying any different.  what im screamin is how usc is written off and will never be or do anything.  other fans cant give us our dues. people who cant see that usc has been changing the last ten years and now with recruiting, coaching, facilites and such we are a player in the sec, every year.  im a usc homer but realisticly i can see that we have recruits that weve never had.  you cant count on both hands at the recruits we have and will sign that picked us over bama, auburn, uscw, uga and other great programs....i cant recall that in the past.  its showing on the field and this year was a first, the future is lookin good.   you cant get an sec program like usc competative in a few years, first comes coaching, then top talent and facilities.  we have all that now.  i dont care what other homer fans say, really, i like to post facts, not homerism.  im excited as to where usc is right now, its great to be a usc fan.  garcia is the best we have at times, i dont think he gets it together in his senior year.  im sure he'll have some great games then all of a sudden a big implosion will come about.  shaw should be much better and we might get mcevoy and jaccoby brisset.  they both should be very good qbs in the next few year.  were here to stay, some see it and some dont but it will prove itself.



Ginny,

You act like South Carolina is some sleeping giant that has awoken to take complete control of the SEC and college football in general and that all other teams are doomed. 

Your team will be given respect when they've done something worthy of earning some respect. One so-so year does not a powerhouse make. 

The facts are that you had an okay year, won a weak East division, got beat in the SEC Championship game, and then beat again by FSU in your bowl game. Your team went 9-5 and only won 64% of your games. Not exactly stellar numbers dude. 

And you're team is not a player in the SEC every year. Most years your SC team is a speedbump on the way to some other team's great season.

And maybe you are "here to stay" but do you mean by that statement that you accept the mediocrity of winning your division while FL, TN, & GA had down years, getting blown out of the conference championship, and then losing your bowl game to a lowly ACC team???


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 14, 2011)

We are far from being a sleeping giant and we sure wont instill fear and doom on anyone in the SEC.  We are a good team with inconsistant play at the QB position but were still able to beat some good teams.  It doesnt matter if those teams were having a bad year or not.  I mean do they put an * by a team's record to let everyone know oh they lost but look they were having a bad year.  Its gonna take 3 or 4 years of consecutive 9 or more wins before i ever say we are a major player in the SEC.  For right now most Carolina fans are just  hoping we get better play out of the QB position and that all those teams that we beat keep having a bad year.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 14, 2011)

Well put Les, I'm not saying SC hasn't gotten better but to assume that all those recruits are going to pan out and not screw up or get hurt and come in and make an explosion is kind of delusional.  I guess the great recriuits that Ga Fla and Ten got just ain't gonna be as good as those that the cocks got.  I'm also not saying Spurrier isn't a better coach than Richt, but to be honest with you. The only teams that strikes fear to the other teams on a consistent basis is Fla.  And with Mushcamp as head coach and Weiss as Offensive coordinator, they again look pretty scary. But I guess since the cocks beat em this year they ain't worried no more. They got all the best recruits and best coach and so on that now UGA is afraid of the chickens. I mean they were only one game away from the east title, yet that makes them "contenders" from now on, well just keep on being content with a 9 and 5 record. You homer, hope that "dominant" record holds up for ya.


----------



## gin house (Jan 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ginny,
> 
> You act like South Carolina is some sleeping giant that has awoken to take complete control of the SEC and college football in general and that all other teams are doomed.
> 
> ...



 i never said we were gonna take control of the sec and dominate, chew the grass les, dont smoke it.  that was a quote from bobby bowden about south carolina.  what i am saying is that spurrier didnt come here for money, if that was the case he would have went to bama when they were after him for $5mill a year instead of $2mill a year what he makes here.   im saying he came here to change the culture and football program in general and with the time hes been here weve gotten better recruits, facilities(heck he even donated his own money to the facilites) and coaches.  what im saying is were here for good to compete.  look at lsu, saban brought the recruiting game to lsu, thats a fact, he won there and after hes gonne theyre still coming in, sure miles won a NC with nicks players but he started the domino affect.    NOW,  you consider lsu a dominating team,  how come tenn pretty much beat yall?   they were never in the game with us  better be glad they cant count or thats a loss  look at how we handled florida?  why didnt yall?   im not saying were gonna be dominant, i am saying were not gonna be a steping stone for other teams anymore.  recruiting is the key imo,  clowney, dukes and shell all are at bama right now, shelll is comitted but all will be usc comitts, when was the last time we had players go to bama and turn them down???never.  another funny thing is when the shrine bowl was goin on over here you seen nick sabans face every where you looked, he knows whats up.    how can people say tenn, uga and florida had a down year?  how can they know we didnt?  just because we beat them all?   as far as when weve done something we will get respect?  two of our losses were to the national champions, one was to the #8 team in the country, one was a fluke in kentucky and pretty much the same in the bowl game.  you could say we lost to the #1 and #8 team if you want or you could say that lsu squeeked by a nonranked tenn.  i think our play this year deserves some respect.   we beat our weak confrence true but they never were in the game with us, maybe uga a little but thats it.  we beat a weak  sec east easily, why arent we good enough?


----------



## gin house (Jan 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Well put Les, I'm not saying SC hasn't gotten better but to assume that all those recruits are going to pan out and not screw up or get hurt and come in and make an explosion is kind of delusional.  I guess the great recriuits that Ga Fla and Ten got just ain't gonna be as good as those that the cocks got.  I'm also not saying Spurrier isn't a better coach than Richt, but to be honest with you. The only teams that strikes fear to the other teams on a consistent basis is Fla.  And with Mushcamp as head coach and Weiss as Offensive coordinator, they again look pretty scary. But I guess since the cocks beat em this year they ain't worried no more. They got all the best recruits and best coach and so on that now UGA is afraid of the chickens. I mean they were only one game away from the east title, yet that makes them "contenders" from now on, well just keep on being content with a 9 and 5 record. You homer, hope that "dominant" record holds up for ya.



clowney is taking his visits but he will be at usc.  he is the best recruit to come out of high school in ten years.  does that give you any idea as to what kind of player he will be?  if it does then we already have another DE comitted to us that is just as good, trust me.  im happy with our recruits this season, they will contribute.  to quote some other dawgs fans on here, uga and south carolina are always a close game, thats very true, the last 6 or 7 years seems like its down to the wire, the last four years were 2-4 against uga, thats %50  with less talent and coaching.  you can make what you want out of that with uga always in the top 10 in recruiting.  i am proud of that "dominant" record, we lost twice to the national champs, once to the #8 team and two losses that shouldnt have happened but did, fsu was top 25.   i guess if we lost to all our divisional foes, collarado, a second rate florida team we would be a contender next year??   you might want to check our records playin florida, sure we havent beaten them much but we play them close for a good while, im not saying we will dominate, by no means,  im saying we will give any team we play our best and that should keep it somewhat close, i dont know what to say about that auburn thrashin  i guess its just hard to accept a team isnt the same old stepin stone......emusmacker, uga has what 3 divisional titles, theyve been in the sec since the 1930's, usc has 1 and has been in the sec since 1992.  where is all that "dominance"?   we even have a 1969 acc title  just get ready for that whippin thats comin sept 10 2011


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 15, 2011)

Gin r u alittle fired up or what?  haha


----------



## gin house (Jan 15, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Gin r u alittle fired up or what?  haha



 we just cant get no respect, well, the teams that got the L this year respect us and know were there but their fans refuse to lose.  not calling out a dominance just lookin to to be mentioned in our division.  i guess id have to take a step back if it were the fans from the east and west that dominate like bama and florida but you got the we should and alost fans like lsu and uga droppin the bad news on me, go figure


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 15, 2011)

You don't earn respect from just one year Gin house, if you want respect, then start being a contender EVERY year.  ya'll beat us last yr, and yea that hurt, but we almost beat Auburn and Arkansas, so what does that mean about next season?  Not jack squat.  How a team plays one season don't mean that they will be just as good the next yr. Remember when UGA was ranked no 1 and then flopped, they got that ranking by all the recruits. What I'm saying is, it's great to get good recriuts but the playing is done on the field, not paper. So just wait Ginny boy, you want your chickens to get respect, then beat us three yrs stright. Btw, Uga lost to SC when Holtz was coaching, and guess what, we didn't consider ya'll a threat then and don't consuder ya'll athreat now.

Cuz that's how we roll.


----------



## gin house (Jan 15, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You don't earn respect from just one year Gin house, if you want respect, then start being a contender EVERY year.  ya'll beat us last yr, and yea that hurt, but we almost beat Auburn and Arkansas, so what does that mean about next season?  Not jack squat.  How a team plays one season don't mean that they will be just as good the next yr. Remember when UGA was ranked no 1 and then flopped, they got that ranking by all the recruits. What I'm saying is, it's great to get good recriuts but the playing is done on the field, not paper. So just wait Ginny boy, you want your chickens to get respect, then beat us three yrs stright. Btw, Uga lost to SC when Holtz was coaching, and guess what, we didn't consider ya'll a threat then and don't consuder ya'll athreat now.Cuz that's how we roll.



 thats my point, last four games we won two of em, then you bring up we beat you under holts, granted we dont have the better record between the meetings but how can a team not be a threat that has beat you half your meetings that last four years.  ruguardless,  i think uga dropped out of contending for the east, kind of like you dont earn respect from one year, well,  if you suck for the last ten does that take you out of contention?  i think so.   uga isnt a contender anymore   im not banking my thought soley on next years recruits,  im banking on two heisman candidates, a much improved o line,  a senior qb( who will probably cost us a game or two) and the best run defense in the sec, and IF some of the freshman work hard can improve that even more, ie. clowney, both dixons, dukes.  oh,  one of the best juco  o lineman in the nation in broome.  beamer has been relieved of his other duties exept recruiting so maybe the special teams will improve. all around a more experience and improved team over this year, we lose very few players.   i see why they filmed "deliverance" in georgia, it was the man crush some have on their own and theyre really hard headed


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 15, 2011)

Man, that was so good there dude, you do know South Carolina is behind Georgia in education, oh and that,s a fact.  Yea I can see how all your great recriuts and our sorry no good QB and freshmen will give you so much confidence. I never said UGA was a contender every yr and also ain't so stupid as to think we gonna win the east next year either and definately ain't dumb enough to publicly state that USC will contend on a yearly basis now because theyn all of a sudden have a great recruiting class. Speaking of the educuational level huh.

Also, speaking of man crush, just looking back over some of your posts on this very thread, I believe you're either in love with or kin to Steven Garcia, do you sit in your USC room and watch Deliverence with your Garcia cardboarc cut out?  Tell the truth. speaking of HOMER hmmm.


----------



## TripleX (Jan 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> we just cant get no respect, well, the teams that got the L this year respect us and know were there but their fans refuse to lose.  not calling out a dominance just lookin to to be mentioned in our division.  i guess id have to take a step back if it were the fans from the east and west that dominate like bama and florida but you got the we should and alost fans like lsu and uga droppin the bad news on me, go figure



Hers is your problen Gin, your trying to talk sensibly to someone who does not have any sense!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> i never said we were gonna take control of the sec and dominate...  ...we beat a weak  sec east easily, why arent we good enough?



Blah, blah, blah...

Dude you win the "Ultimate Homer Award" for 2011 and we're only 16 days into the new year. 

Let me say this again so you will remember it:

South Carolina has always been a mid to lower tier SEC East team. 
They always have been, and they always will be. 
All of your whining & blabber will not change the facts of the Gamecock's mediocrity.

Failure is the Gamecock's destiny...


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> we just cant get no respect, well, the teams that got the L this year respect us and know were there but their fans refuse to lose.  not calling out a dominance just lookin to to be mentioned in our division.  i guess id have to take a step back if it were the fans from the east and west that dominate like bama and florida but you got the we should and alost fans like lsu and uga droppin the bad news on me, go figure



You get no respect from us because your team has done nothing to garner respect. You went 5-4 against the SEC this year, got flat-out destroyed in the SECCG, and then lost.... you lost to a stupid ACC team. A complete embarrassment to the SEC dude. And now you want respect???  Not hardly...

Oh and I can talk smack because LSU can back it up. One of the top winning teams in the country's toughest conference, the first team to ever win two BCS Championships, BCS titles in 2003 & 2007, consistent Top 10 recruiting classes, one of the most successful and highest paid coaches in the country, 11-2 record this year with absolutely two of the worst QB's in the country, #8 final poll rankings, a #1 Preseason ranking, and last but not least... we own your team as LSU is 4-0 against the Gamecocks during the last decade. Remember that sweet fake FG that we punked you out with?? 

Now go wax my car and bring me my newspaper...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that was a thang of beauty - even Spurrier was smiling...bet those interbred cajuns were going crazy with there Burt 
Reynold cut outs.


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Man, that was so good there dude, you do know South Carolina is behind Georgia in education, oh and that,s a fact.  Yea I can see how all your great recriuts and our sorry no good QB and freshmen will give you so much confidence. I never said UGA was a contender every yr and also ain't so stupid as to think we gonna win the east next year either and definately ain't dumb enough to publicly state that USC will contend on a yearly basis now because theyn all of a sudden have a great recruiting class. Speaking of the educuational level huh.
> 
> Also, speaking of man crush, just looking back over some of your posts on this very thread, I believe you're either in love with or kin to Steven Garcia, do you sit in your USC room and watch Deliverence with your Garcia cardboarc cut out?  Tell the truth. speaking of HOMER hmmm.



 uga leads usc in education????  ok, i dont know where that come from but .....prove it.  in what area?   talk is talk but i put up facts and proof. prove it. man crush,  what i posted on garcia the ncaa did first, i was telling his stats BUT i have stated for a while he isnt very good and shouldnt start but that probably hasnt had enough time to sink in there little buddy.  youre just starting to rant and get irate for no reason and it really makes no sense.   i will say once AGAIN, our recruits can only help but the players we have and redshirted this year are the key, they will be more experienced and with a little better coaching should be ready to compete. im not basing the season on freshmen recruits.  remember, if you cant prove it dont post it


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Dude you win the "Ultimate Homer Award" for 2011 and we're only 16 days into the new year.
> 
> ...


  we got an SEC title, where is lsu's this year????    lsu had never been a powerhouse till  they had a great coach pass thru and win a title and setem up for another,  who cares about loser state university?   they will be mediocre again when the recruits figure out saban left.  im glad you told me the TRUTH,  i cant believe i actually watched the gamecocks and put confidence into a NC champ coach, Sec winning coach, great players when i should have listened to a guy in georgia who is an lsu fan who pretend and wants to be les miles...........i see the light now


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You get no respect from us because your team has done nothing to garner respect. You went 5-4 against the SEC this year, got flat-out destroyed in the SECCG, and then lost.... you lost to a stupid ACC team. A complete embarrassment to the SEC dude. And now you want respect???  Not hardly...
> 
> Oh and I can talk smack because LSU can back it up. One of the top winning teams in the country's toughest conference, the first team to ever win two BCS Championships, BCS titles in 2003 & 2007, consistent Top 10 recruiting classes, one of the most successful and highest paid coaches in the country, 11-2 record this year with absolutely two of the worst QB's in the country, #8 final poll rankings, a #1 Preseason ranking, and last but not least... we own your team as LSU is 4-0 against the Gamecocks during the last decade. Remember that sweet fake FG that we punked you out with??
> 
> Now go wax my car and bring me my newspaper...



 live on sabans stats, that will run out soon  we went 5-4 against the sec, two  against the national champs, one against #8 and a fluke to kentucky but if im not mistaken yall had a lot closer games with the teams both played than we did.  nice down to the wire game with the weak east tennessee   who cares about lsu?  just a few swamp people with no teeth and  kissin their kin.


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

TripleX said:


> Hers is your problen Gin, your trying to talk sensibly to someone who does not have any sense!



 aint that the truth, it just goes from half true conversation to out left field weirdness  i think he just wants to argue and be a uga homer.  i cant get thru to him    HEY, LOOK!!!!!  EMUSMACKER, THERE GOES BURT REYNOLDS!!!!!!!!!!   SQEEEEEEL BOY, SQUEEEEEL!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

*A little History lesson for Ginny*



gin house said:


> we got an SEC title, where is lsu's this year????    lsu had never been a powerhouse till  they had a great coach pass thru and win a title and setem up for another,  who cares about loser state university?   they will be mediocre again when the recruits figure out saban left.  im glad you told me the TRUTH,  i cant believe i actually watched the gamecocks and put confidence into a NC champ coach, Sec winning coach, great players when i should have listened to a guy in georgia who is an lsu fan who pretend and wants to be les miles...........i see the light now





gin house said:


> live on sabans stats, that will run out soon:huh:  we went 5-4 against the sec, two  against the national champs, one against #8 and a fluke to kentucky but if im not mistaken yall had a lot closer games with the teams both played than we did.  nice down to the wire game with the weak east tennessee   who cares about lsu?  just a few swamp people with no teeth and  kissin their kin.



1) First off, Auburn has the SEC title this year. Your team backed into a weak East Division title and then got smoked by the best in the West.

2) LSU has always been a SEC powerhouse. Your statement really shows your ignorance of SEC & college football history. 

LSU has won 10 conference and 7 division SEC titles. That's more than everyone except Bama, Tennessee, & Georgia. 

South Carolina has won 0 and 1 in those same categories. Worse than everyone but Vandy.

In all-time wins, LSU is in the top third of the conference. South Carolina is in the bottom third along with Vandy, Kentucky, & Miss State.

#	SEC	Records	Win %
1	Alabama	813–316–43	71.20
2	Tennessee	783–333–53	69.25
3	Georgia	733–389–54	64.96
4	LSU	710–387–54	64.12
5	Florida	654–374–40	63.11
6	Auburn	685–400–47	62.95
7	Arkansas	657–451–40	58.97
8	Mississippi	615–468–35	56.83
9	Kentucky	567–558–44	50.38
10	South Carolina	543–539–44	50.18
11	Vanderbilt	556–557–50	49.96
12	Mississippi State	491–534–39	47.04


3) Les Miles is the all-time winningest coach in LSU history. 
He may be wacky and odd but the man knows how to win. 
He doesn't stand in Saban's shadow... he cast his own. 
And he has beat your coach twice I believe.

Les Miles 2005-Present 6 years 79 Games 62 Wins 17 Losses 0.785 Winning %
Nick Saban 2000-2004 5 years 64 Games 48 Wins 16 Losses 0.750 Winning %


----------



## TripleX (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 3) Les Miles is the all-time winningest coach in LSU history.
> He may be wacky and odd but the man knows how to win.
> He doesn't stand in Saban's shadow... he cast his own.
> And he has beat your coach twice I believe.Les Miles 2005-Present 6 years 79 Games 62 Wins 17 Losses 0.785 Winning %
> Nick Saban 2000-2004 5 years 64 Games 48 Wins 16 Losses 0.750 Winning %





Those are impressive stats


Wonder why the LSU fans been making fun of him and actually been calling for his head over the years


For the record

There is a big difference in putting together a winning program @ USC VS taking over a program like LSU that just won a NC

Kinda of like winning the lottery.......DUMB LUCK


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

TripleX said:


> Those are impressive stats
> 
> 
> Wonder why the LSU fans been making fun of him and actually been calling for his head over the years
> ...



Wow! For a new guy you sure to know a lot about this forum and the way things work here. If you were going to try and sneak back on then engaging me is certainly not the way to lay low and not attract the attention of the mods. But don't act surprise when you hear a 243 bullet whistle past your ear. He usually doesn't miss on the first shot and he never , ever misses on the second.


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 1) First off, Auburn has the SEC title this year. Your team backed into a weak East Division title and then got smoked by the best in the West.
> 
> 2) LSU has always been a SEC powerhouse. Your statement really shows your ignorance of SEC & college football history.
> 
> ...



 thats cute now let me show you a little.  these are the teams that LSU has NEVER BEAT BUT LOST TO: alabama-birmingham, army, cincinnatti, cumberland???(who is that) iowa, maryland  0-3, missouri, nebraska 0-5, rutgers, santa clara, southern methodist, southwestern, and stanford. lsu has lost to all these and NEVER beat them.  here are the head to head against a few real programs: 24-45bama, 2-7fsu,24-30florida, 7-12georgia tech, 3-6sewanee(who is this???  i dont know but they own lsu) 8-20tenn, 7-9texas    i will say that you are dominating tulane(awesome amount of wins pile up) 69-22  miss st. 68-33 .   rice 37-13  texas a&m 27-20.   i looked back and saw a schedule full of nobodies.  louisianna la, jefferson college, mississippi college, tuland, spring hill?????, sewanee, rice, idaho, miami oh.......very impressive.      a little insight as to usc being competitve in the sec.  weve played bama 5 times in 10 years, weve won 3 of 5.  three teams have NEVER won in williams brice, kansas st., georgi tech and University of California.  i thought that was pretty cool.    lastly,  i saw some little schools few and far between on usc past schedules but not to the extent lsu has but im sure you'll spin that to the way you want it.   i know a little more than you think and you do too but you post what reflects better on lsu  but troll on


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

hey les,  im trying to defend my up and coming team, not saying they are dominating, just wanted to let you know and you can check behind me on tigerdroppings.com but the decade of the 90's  1990-1999 (10years, the year before saban)  lsu had a LOSING record for the decade, thats confrence and pushovers combined, it was 54-58.   ok, lsu has always been dominating.  kind of brings to light sabans impact on recruits coming to lsu, eat it up les, who knows how long they'll come.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Ginny, Facts are facts. My facts above are legit. The big 6 of the SEC have always been dominating. Teams cycle up and down, and go through periods of struggling. LSU did it all during the 90's, Florida went through it with Zook, Tennessee at the end of Fulmer, through Kiffin, and now with Dooley. But overall, the big 6 have always done well in the long run. Your team is not part of that group. Maybe one day that will change but for now your team is not considered a conference power. Give us a good 5-10 year run of dominating seasons and the other SEC fans will change their tune. ~ Les


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ginny, Facts are facts. My facts above are legit. The big 6 of the SEC have always been dominating. Teams cycle up and down, and go through periods of struggling. LSU did it all during the 90's, Florida went through it with Zook, Tennessee at the end of Fulmer, through Kiffin, and now with Dooley. But overall, the big 6 have always done well in the long run. Your team is not part of that group. Maybe one day that will change but for now your team is not considered a conference power. Give us a good 5-10 year run of dominating seasons and the other SEC fans will change their tune. ~ Les



  so youre not gonna comment on lsu(sec dominator) had a losing record for the previous decade?   the teams lsu has played compared to usc over the last 100 years?  hey, for real, who were some of those schools?  carolina went 1-10 in 98 and o-11in 99  thats 21 losses in two years but i guess we cant count that as a cycling point can we? bottom line is lsu hasnt dominated really any of the traditional sec teams, even florida who wasnt relative in the sec till the mid 90's, so where is lsu that great?  if lsu is an sec threat and contender then how can you say usc isnt a contender in the east?  homerism. you can brag about the cream of the records but when you look into it its not as shiney as you think.  lsu had a losing record thru the 90's that is when usc entered the sec, weve only been in the sec 18 yrs.   if you give usc credit for the "cycling"in 98 and 99 and give them a .500 record they would have a better record for the decade than lsu.   im not saying usc is traditionally better program, theyre not but we deserve to be recognized as a threat in the sec east.  how can people compare sec titles between the sec teams when most have been in the sec 60-70 yrs and usc has been here 18?  saban is responsible for what lsu is now, he brought a program that was losing to a NC and left another coach with the players to win the next NC and recruits have fed off of that. congrats but you owe satan, i mean saban.  there must be somethin to ol les to keep winning though.


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ginny, Facts are facts. My facts above are legit. The big 6 of the SEC have always been dominating. Teams cycle up and down, and go through periods of struggling. LSU did it all during the 90's, Florida went through it with Zook, Tennessee at the end of Fulmer, through Kiffin, and now with Dooley. But overall, the big 6 have always done well in the long run. Your team is not part of that group. Maybe one day that will change but for now your team is not considered a conference power. Give us a good 5-10 year run of dominating seasons and the other SEC fans will change their tune. ~ Les



 you know, funny thing is florida fans were probably hearing this same thing back around what 1992?  when spurrier won florida their first sec division title.   look at where they are now.  now that was 18 yrs ago, how has florida "always cycled to the top" when they havent been a contender but 18 yrs?  the sec has been around a long time.   i can hear it now"florida is a joke, yall have never won an sec title(division) never will be any good, its a once and done year for yall, next year yall will be the same gators    three NC and about 9 sec titles they are for real................homers


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Ginny, I'm not going to split hairs with you. Everyone in the country knows that Florida, Tennessee, and Georgia are the powers in the East and Bama, LSU, and Auburn are the powers in the West.
I didn't make that up... it's known football facts. Maybe in 20 years SC will have made some progress but you have a long hard road ahead of you.


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ginny, I'm not going to split hairs with you. Everyone in the country knows that Florida, Tennessee, and Georgia are the powers in the East and Bama, LSU, and Auburn are the powers in the West.
> I didn't make that up... it's known football facts. Maybe in 20 years SC will have made some progress but you have a long hard road ahead of you.



 you must want to split hairs, you chimed in to give me the lsu history lesson of how they are the best and always been that way.   until this decade i cant see where lsu has been a power in the west IMO  two of the three NCs came the last 8 years, the other back in the 50's. the lsu bama head to head is 45-25....i guess it depends on how far back you want to go to put lsu on the west powers list  its really all irrelevant,  who cares about the past?  spurrier wasnt our coach, these players didnt make our stats and things are different here now, i could care less.   none of that has anything to do with what happened this year and what will happen next, thats the beuty of life......everything changes.  but if you want to drink the yellow and purple coolaid, well, troll on....maybe lsu might get  to play uab, cumberland, southern methodist, southwestern and the likes to get revenge on them for owning lsu thru the years.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Actually we play Oregon to open the season in Dallas at Cowboys stadium. Not some patsy team like East Carolina. 

We have also garnered an early Preseason #1 
http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...season-top-25-secs-other-tigers-start-at-no-1


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually we play Oregon to open the season in Dallas at Cowboys stadium. Not some patsy team like East Carolina.
> 
> We have also garnered an early Preseason #1
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...season-top-25-secs-other-tigers-start-at-no-1



 that will be a much better team than the UNC that half the starters on defense couldnt play in but yall still got em by 6.   the preseason polls are a waste of time, who knows anything near whats gonna happen till the play starts.  hey, dont down east carolina, theyre probably on the list that own lsu   if lsu starts mett or rivers they will go a long ways next year,  the luck will run out if they play jefferson.   dont say anything   i know the garcia comment is comin and i agree  if you buy into the post season preseason hype the experts are already pitting lsu and usc in the sec title game from what ive heard on another site but its ridiculous to speculate.


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Actually we play Oregon to open the season in Dallas at Cowboys stadium. Not some patsy team like East Carolina.
> 
> We have also garnered an early Preseason #1
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...season-top-25-secs-other-tigers-start-at-no-1



 thanks for the info on next year, i checked and usc plays in bank of america stadium open the season against that "patsy" team east carolin. hey, i looked this up just for you les,  east carolina this past year beat uab,  lsu has never done that  they even beat tulsa who lsu racked up 69 wins against(patsy team)  and they also beat southern miss, you guessed it, souther miss leads the head to head against lsu   sounds like east carolina handled buisness lsu coulnt


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 16, 2011)

Ginny, you're starting to sound a lot like JetJockey


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ginny, you're starting to sound a lot like JetJockey



 you mean what i post isnt what you want to hear.  EVERYTHING i posted is facts, actually most of it is an lsu website.   i dont know much about what jetjockey posts so i cant comment on that.   is anything ive posted not a fact?  you cannot say no.  it would be ok if it were you throwin junk on me.   beat around the bush all you want but what i said can be researched by anybody at anytime, so...........  you like to bring up the past, well, im doin the same, why arent you liking it   troll on with the falcons fans and irritate them, you dont bother me and cant factually back yourself up, its all your opinion and far from mine, were gettin nowhere.  GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Jan 16, 2011)

night Lizzy


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok Gin house, look up the worst states in education on yahoo or google and get your facts about the education level of the cackalakies. 

and since you like history so much, show us that impressive South Carolina Gamecocks record over the last 10 years, and then compare it to Ga, and Ten and Fla.  Oh yea I guess Meyer only won @ championships because he was using Spurriers players. My bad forgot about that one.

And Ginny you really should give those college athletes a little more credibility, you say as soon as they figure out Saban has left LSU they will stop going there, really?  I think after the 2009 natl champ game was played 99% of chigh school football seniors knew that Saban coached bama and not LSU.  sound like you're getting a little "out there man, so go ahead stats genius, show us that impressive record for the last 10 years, or better yet, just go back the last 3, and compare em with GA.  I'm waiting on this, this oughta really prove a point.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

I went ahead and posted some facts for you Ginny. This is your "mighty cocks" and our "lowly dawgs" record for the past 12 seasons. You tell me who's been a bigger threat?

Dawgs                                        Cocks
99  8-4                                        99  0-11
00  8-4                                        00  8-4
01  8-4                                        01  9-3
02  13-1                                      02  5-7
03  11-3                                      03  5-7
04  10-2                                      04  6-5   
05  10-3                                      05  7-5
06  9-4                                        06  8-5
07  11-2                                      07  6-6
08  10-3                                      08  7-6
09  8-5                                        09  7-6
10  6-7                                        10  9-5


So tell me again who is and who ain't dominant in the east, and isn't it fair to say that Spurrier is just feeding off of Holtz's boys. Just like you claim Miles is doing with Sabans?


----------



## boothy (Jan 17, 2011)

9 straight yrs with five or more losses. ouch!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Like I said.............


----------



## TripleX (Jan 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wow! For a new guy you sure to know a lot about this forum and the way things work here.
> 
> 
> If you were going to try and sneak back on then engaging me is certainly not the way to lay low and not attract the attention of the mods.
> ...




I log on and read post, some I give opinions on others post I dont.  If I need help I go the the forum for help.

AGAIN with the conspiracy theory.

Are you the Oliver stone of the Sports Forum? first I was a UGA fan then a Fla fan, what team is next Alabama? Whats  up with  the statement engaging you and your going to shoot me with a 243? Les you are a bout as wierd as your avatar.(Joke .....you can laugh there)


Why dont you try relaxing and talk sports with me, who knows I bet you would enjoy the conversations!

I will start now.....

Does the former star QB  for UGA look to get the starting QB position for LSU next year?

Remeber Les like the song goes.......I am just a man whose intentions are good oh Les please dont let me be misunderstood....


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang that was quick!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought this thread was about Spurrier?
Saw a bio on him last night, gotta like the guy,...even when he humiliates you and your team.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Spurrier. I think he's a good coach and I like his style. I wish him well in the future but I love it when we beat him. Geaux Tigers ~ Les


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gin House you should be excited. Your team has much improved and the recruiting is definitley getting better.The Gamecocks will be tough to beat for sure. That Shaw kid looks good. Garcia just did not seem to have the fire it takes to run the offense. Whipping the dogs is not much to get excited about anymore.


----------



## gin house (Jan 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok Gin house, look up the worst states in education on yahoo or google and get your facts about the education level of the cackalakies.
> 
> and since you like history so much, show us that impressive South Carolina Gamecocks record over the last 10 years, and then compare it to Ga, and Ten and Fla.  Oh yea I guess Meyer only won @ championships because he was using Spurriers players. My bad forgot about that one.
> 
> And Ginny you really should give those college athletes a little more credibility, you say as soon as they figure out Saban has left LSU they will stop going there, really?  I think after the 2009 natl champ game was played 99% of chigh school football seniors knew that Saban coached bama and not LSU.  sound like you're getting a little "out there man, so go ahead stats genius, show us that impressive record for the last 10 years, or better yet, just go back the last 3, and compare em with GA.  I'm waiting on this, this oughta really prove a point.


    ok, the last 3 years uga is 24-15    usc is 23-17 with an sec east title.  thats very close.  do you not consider usc a threat when the record the last 3 years is almost identical but usc has an sec title and a better record this year?  the only thing that proved is ignorance.  worst states in education???  you might want to do a little research first, i have   were not gettin anywhere, your logic was pretty decent to start with but youre just getting desperate and its gettin hard to follow


----------



## gin house (Jan 17, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Gin House you should be excited. Your team has much improved and the recruiting is definitley getting better.The Gamecocks will be tough to beat for sure. That Shaw kid looks good. Garcia just did not seem to have the fire it takes to run the offense. Whipping the dogs is not much to get excited about anymore.



totally agree, garcia doesnt have what it takes to get us over the hump.  ive been a gamecocks fan my whole life, you know how many games ive been disapointed in playing the dawgs?  uga is a great program and will always be, its nice to get em every now and then.   its nice to be 2-4 the last four years with uga and 3-5 with alabama the last 10 years but....were not a threat in the sec east  i agree bullpup,  appreciate a real response.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 17, 2011)

You never answered my question, is spurrier still using Holtz's recruits?  I mean if Miles is still using Sabans then isn't it fair to say that Spurrier is using Holtz's?  I post facts about the past 12 years and ask a question and you can't answer and start mumbling about education and blah blah blah logic. I'll make a logical statement...South Carolina will not beat UGA next yr and will have a worse record than Uga.

Oh yeah too bad the tweety birds didn't win and shut me up!


----------



## gin house (Jan 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You never answered my question, is spurrier still using Holtz's recruits?  I mean if Miles is still using Sabans then isn't it fair to say that Spurrier is using Holtz's?  I post facts about the past 12 years and ask a question and you can't answer and start mumbling about education and blah blah blah logic. I'll make a logical statement...South Carolina will not beat UGA next yr and will have a worse record than Uga.
> 
> Oh yeah too bad the tweety birds didn't win and shut me up!



i will try to answer your response per question i come across.   holts never brought in any "bigtime" recruits that i know of?  lattimore, gilmore, jeffrey are probably the three biggest recruits ever to come to usc.   holtz brought decent players but spurrier drew in the better recruits.  believe it or not even garcia was a high rated recruit, he was like the #4 qb coming out of high school.  spurrier had a great resume when he came here, true, holts had a NC but his resume isnt what spurriers was.   at lsu, saban brought in some good talent and won then he got the best and they kept coming as the program was winning and still is.   if you cant see it by now i cant help you.  what did holts do at usc to make other recruits want to come? win? not much.  what did saban do at lsu to make players come? NC.  perfect example, 2007  usc's recruiting class was better than bamas.  check it out but with the NC  recruiting is bangin again, same will be with auburn, the next few years bama and auburn will get the cream of the crop and thats really understandable, who wouldnt want to go win a NC??????????  just the way it works.   as far as the education......you came up with that crap, go read your posts, i dont know what you come up with that for?  what reasoning do you have that usc will not beat uga next year?  is it the nfl d coorinator that was gonna take the sec by storm?  what is the reason?  you realize aj green and justin houston are gone????  theres your best offense and defensive players.  whats the reason?   i know what it is.........homerism   but thats ok, i like a loyal and optomistic fan, im one myself.   how are you gonna handle it when boise beats the dogs then usc does...0-2 woe is me but usc still sucks, go dawgs!!!  you never did answer any question i asked but what about the last three years you wanted me to compare?  do you see it close?  do you see a "threat"?     its bedtime, dream of some more garbage to post tomorrow.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 18, 2011)

To answer your question: There's not much differenc in the last 3 yrs and I believe that I've stated that Richt ain't the coach Spurrier is.  Yes tha's hard for me to say but it's fact. But proving that ya'll are just a few games BEHIND UGA doesn't prove anywhere that ya'll be a threat. Show me where I ever claimed UGA was a threat in the east, when I think of Threat in the east, unfortunately I think of Florida, and maybe Ten, but never Carolina. Now that could change when and if the chicks ever start owning the dawgs like the gators have, but until then I don't consider the cocks a threat for the east. Sorry, just don't. I'll admit ya'll had a great season but the reason I say the east is down this yr, threr were seasons where ya'll had a better or just as giood a record and didn't contend for the sec titile, why, cuz Ga, TEN or FLa was in the way. Bottom line, if you can't see that logic then I can't help you man.


----------



## gin house (Jan 18, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> To answer your question: There's not much differenc in the last 3 yrs and I believe that I've stated that Richt ain't the coach Spurrier is.  Yes tha's hard for me to say but it's fact. But proving that ya'll are just a few games BEHIND UGA doesn't prove anywhere that ya'll be a threat. Show me where I ever claimed UGA was a threat in the east, when I think of Threat in the east, unfortunately I think of Florida, and maybe Ten, but never Carolina. Now that could change when and if the chicks ever start owning the dawgs like the gators have, but until then I don't consider the cocks a threat for the east. Sorry, just don't. I'll admit ya'll had a great season but the reason I say the east is down this yr, threr were seasons where ya'll had a better or just as giood a record and didn't contend for the sec titile, why, cuz Ga, TEN or FLa was in the way. Bottom line, if you can't see that logic then I can't help you man.



ok...so one post you want me to compare the last 3 years that will "prove a point" the next post you state theres no much difference.  when usc beats uga next year they will be 3-5 in five years, how is that not a threat?  in five years usc vs florida is 2-5 and lost one game by one point, thats pretty close with the gators, same with tennesse.  i cant help it if you cant see it.  this was done with lesser talent, how can you not think with better talent it wont happen?  name one of the three coaches with the records spurrier has?  sure myers has 2 NC, thats very respectable but only 2 sec titles, spurrier has more than myers and richt combined plus room to loan dooley a few.  with spurrier, our facilities and an even playing field in recruiting i see no reason why usc isnt a threat, sure, most are acustom to the old usc, close but no cigar if it even gets close but those days are gone.  holts made us semi relavant and spurrier will get us there.   i cant argue it with you but i will be glad to show you come sept 10th


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 18, 2011)

When u win the east u r always a threat for next season.


----------



## gin house (Jan 18, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> When u win the east u r always a threat for next season.



no you aint, you aint dominatin us dawgs and whoopin em gaters ery yeeer.  sheeeer aint beatin dem vols eithur.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep Ginny, you're right fla, and ga ain't gettin any good recruits, and there's no possible way that those 2 teams could beat sc. I mean seriously, I can't see it. How could the dawgs or gaytors ever hope to compete now that USC is "stealing" all the best recruits and the dawgs and gators taking leftovers. I'm looking forward to next yr for 2 reasons, to see the dawgs have some good ole bar b que chickens and see the cocks go back into mediocrity.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 19, 2011)

no you aint, you aint dominatin us dawgs and whoopin em gaters ery yeeer. sheeeer aint beatin dem vols eithur. 

Yep the east is scared now, here come the chicks, they have the best recruiting class in the country. They'll probly go undefeated now.


----------



## gin house (Jan 19, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yep Ginny, you're right fla, and ga ain't gettin any good recruits, and there's no possible way that those 2 teams could beat sc. I mean seriously, I can't see it. How could the dawgs or gaytors ever hope to compete now that USC is "stealing" all the best recruits and the dawgs and gators taking leftovers. I'm looking forward to next yr for 2 reasons, to see the dawgs have some good ole bar b que chickens and see the cocks go back into mediocrity.



   ive no idea what youre talkin about and im pretty sure you dont either.  never did i say uf and uga arent getting any good recruits, they both are ranked in the top ten right now in this class.  usc "stealing" all the best recruits??  this is gettin more and more ridiculous.   all ive said is usc is getting much better recruits than we used to, where do you get all that stuff you posted?   im lookin forward to next year to tell you i told you so


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh so now you trying to change it up, and act like all you said was "we gettin" better recriuts. That big list you gave of all the recruits make it sound like there's no way UGA can compete anymore. 


Bottom line is WE'VE OWNED YA'LL IN THE PAST AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO!!!


----------



## gin house (Jan 21, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh so now you trying to change it up, and act like all you said was "we gettin" better recriuts. That big list you gave of all the recruits make it sound like there's no way UGA can compete anymore.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is WE'VE OWNED YA'LL IN THE PAST AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO!!!



  no, im not changin up anything.   sounds to me like too much information and not enough processing is goin on.  in never said that with these recruits theres no way georgia can compete, that is all you,  what i said is these recruits, the caliber weve never had will help us to compete.  very rarely does freshman see the field in college, they will grow and learn and help in the future.   all you have to do is go back and see what i posted if you cant remember, or if thats too much see if somebody can read it to ya and help you understand  in a nutshell what i said is with the changes around here, were here to stay.  aint nobody scared of the dawgs, the past is the past, if it wasnt i wouldnt be hearing all this crying from the dawgs fan about woe is me.  in the past the dawgs have been great,  whats up now?  my point, the past is the past.    ooh, thats different ha......    WAR COCK, PUPPY!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 22, 2011)

Whatever man, I'm tired of arguing with you.  I'm glad UGA is all washed up now and that Murray, our freshman last year is getting better. Wish we had all the recruits SC got, but I guess we'll have to just get by with what we got.  So sad for the dawgs future, it's a shame that one little decent season and now the chickens are here to stay.  Ha ha, you're funny man.  You're a homer and I'm a homer only difference is, my teams OWNS your pipsqueak team in all records in the SEC. If you can't understand that have someone look it for you.


----------



## gin house (Jan 23, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Whatever man, I'm tired of arguing with you.  I'm glad UGA is all washed up now and that Murray, our freshman last year is getting better. Wish we had all the recruits SC got, but I guess we'll have to just get by with what we got.  So sad for the dawgs future, it's a shame that one little decent season and now the chickens are here to stay.  Ha ha, you're funny man.  You're a homer and I'm a homer only difference is, my teams OWNS your pipsqueak team in all records in the SEC. If you can't understand that have someone look it for you.[/QUOTE]
> 
> i cant understand much of anything you say, can somebody "look it" for me?  dude,  i didnt say any of those things you just posted........you did.   i could care less about what happened in the past, the beutifull thing is everything changes, its just so simple to see but its clouded with you.  you realize that a win for usc next year will make it 3-5 for the last five years?  so that will mean for the last 5 years my team has owned your pipsqueek team, now thats me talkin smack like you acuse me of when i have not.  im gettin tierd of arguing about it myself, theres just nothing i can get excited  arguing about thats plain common sense but whatever............


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, CLEO  when you gonna start your psychic hotline back up?  You seem to know the future.  I don't think the chickens will beat the dawgs this year and will not contend for the title. Bootom line is your mind is so clouded with homerism that you can't see the truth.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good lord.


----------



## gin house (Jan 24, 2011)

JasonTyree04 said:


> Good lord.



 you said a mouthfull,  i dont know if hes serious or not?  he seems to think a team that dominated the dawgs this year cant do it again next year?   is the dream team gonna make the difference?


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Dream Team?  UGA?  Not with the second rate recruits they got.  I don't see how any other team in the SEC east can beat Carolina. They have the best coach, best facilities, and best recruits, heck, go ahead and giving the SEC championship. Afterall, they dominated the east so bad last season why would I or anyone ever think they will lose a game. They are more mature, and not as young so Yep You're right Ginny"Cleo" they will dominate again with a great record like this year.


----------

